# Balls Out First Grow(Whie Widow Scrog, 430w Son Agro Aircooled, DWC, CO2)



## Integra21 (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my grow journal from the growery.org. That is where I origanally posted, but went in search of a bigger audience. That Journal is more detailed and has many more pictures of much higher quality because I had to stay within this sites size regulation. A link to that herehttps://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/221934. That journal is also up to date(I'm on week 20) but it is taking forever for me to upload all of my pictures here. Hope you enjoy and feel free to leave and coments or ask any questions as my actual journal is on the other site.

This is the records so far of my first grow. I am attempting an indoor scrog grow with White Widow Feminized seeds. It is a soil grow but I am working on converting to deep water culture hydro. I have a 100w MH (Home Depo) light for vegging my mothers, i use dual 200w(43w) Daylight cfl's for cloning and vegging seedlings. My Flowering room light is a 400w Lumatek digital switchable ballast with a Sunleaves air cooled hood, which is air cooled. I use a Philips 430w Son Argo bulb Which is 15 inches from my screen.I use the TechnaFlora Recipe for success starter kit for nutrients. I also have an Ionizing humidifier to keep humidity at an optimal range. I made my DCW hydro tubs from a mix of parts from the local grow store and Wal-Mart. I used a 5 gallon 3ftx18in Rubermaid tub and cut holes for 6 5.5in and 4 3in heavy duty net pots. I use the Blue 12in prisim shaped air stones. They are hooked to 3 General Hydroponics Dual Diaphram air pumps with 4 stones per pump(1 for each outlet) Keep in mind when viewing this post that my growroom itself is only 3.5 feet tall, which is why i chose the Scrog method.









*Week 3* These Pictures are of my seedlings at 3 weeks. Vegging under a 100wMH, i had no nutrients or way of checking ph, so as you can imagine, they aren't as happy with me as they could be at this point. Picture is from a camera phone, so quality is lacking, but it will improve later. You'll see.













*Week 4*This is a shot 4 weeks in. The plants grew ridiculously fast. I belive this was due to a transplant to a full size pot, and co2 enrichment by dry ice. I also got proper nutrients and lucked out with the nutrient mix being at a 6.32ph, because at this point, I still had no way of checking ph. 

















*Week 5*This photo is at 5 weeks. The co2 enrichment was continued and a humidifier was added. I kept the room at 84 degrees F, and the humidity at 65%. 









*Week 7*These Photos are at 7 weeks. Plant growth has slowed and my dry ice budget ran out. A lot of work has been done to the room over the last 2 weeks. A flowering chamber has been created out of black/white poly and good old fashioned duct tape. The 400w Light and air ducts were installed. I also built a screen out of 1/2" pvc pipe and 2"x3" wire mesh. over this 2 week period, the 2 best plants were kept for cloning, and the worst one(far right in pics above)was trained using old bootlaces to be as horizontal as I could get it. it is a gradual, but easy process to do this. once trained, I had a bit of a nutrient problem from over feeding to try to keep the ph right, because i still did not have a ph tester. Right before it was placed under the screen, i had to do a soil flush on all of the plants, and the scrog trial plant was the lease happy. To stress the plant even more, it was place under a fresh 400w lamp, which is only 14" from the screen. So far it is pulling through nicely. we will see where it goes.













*Week 8*These Photos are at 8 weeks. The vegging mothers have just had 4 clones each clipped from them. The clones are 4 days old and starting to pick up. a also placed a couple of bag seeds of a local growers personal strain Piss into the tray witch have sprouted. I have had slow growth this first week of flowering, but it seems like the light is overwhelming the plant, but it is slowly recovering. When it is time to transplant the clones, they will be going into a dwc hydro setup i made over the weekend. More pics to come, so keep watching. This will be a fairly long journal because the plant that is flowering is just Scrog practice until the clones are ready.













*Week 9*These photos are a week 9. The mothers are doing well, recovering from a N deficiency. I was using my nutrients at half strength, and as the mothers got bigger, that just wasn't enough. Been at full strength for a couple of days and they have improved greatly. The one that is flowering was also showing the same problem, so i watered it with an N only solution. It too seemed to really like this. The clones all seemed like they were dying, so i figured I'd move them to the DWC tub, and they didnt get any worse, and in the last 24 hours, 2 of the smallest ones started to perk up. I'm sure i will get a hard time for it, but the tub is filled almost to the top, making the net pots half submerged in the nutrient solution, which is making the rockwool under the hydrotron stay constantly soaked. i worried about rot, but they seem to be coming around, so time will tell. The seedlings in the dome are about 1 1/2 weeks old. all bag seeds. The 2 on the right are from a local growers pesonal strain, and the one on the left is a Blue Kush seedling. 3 out of 3 on bag seeds sprouting seems pretty good to me. The one that is flowering is now 2 weeks into the 12/12 cycle. I just changed to a 430w Son Argo bulb today, so well see if a little bit of blue spectrum and higher lumens is liked by my girl. Another update will be up in a week. Feel free to share your comments and tips. I am trying to do the best I can, but this is my first grow, and it's been a rollercoaster of good and bad. Thanks to all the people here that dont mind helping the new guy out. 

















*Week 10* No changes to the grow room except the hydro tank being preped for flowering. Got it ready to sex the 2 mothers. I will be starting 2 clones(1 from each)on a 12/12 regiment tomorrow. The mother have been a bit of trouble over the last week. The one on the left just got repotted and a soil flush. It had been suffering from an aparent nitrogen deficiency, and i had watered with a nitrogen only solution. this made it better for about 2 weeks, but then the leaves started loosing color and getting puffy. Also, dark splotches started to develop on lower older leaves. So hopefully the flush will help. The clones have begun to root a a fairly rapid rate in the last week in the DWC hydro tub. Went from only a few plants having 1 short visible root to several on all plants but one. # weeks into cloning and 7 out of 8 are healthy. Not bad for a first go at it from what I've read. I just changed their nutrient solution in the tub today for the first time. I was trying to save money on nutriens by leaving it in the same solution for 2 weeks, even though only 1 is recomended, and they didn't seem to mind a bit. The flowering plant is now a fully showing its sex and is looking rather good to me. There is a sweet smell starting to develop, but it doesn't smell of marijuana. Let me know if anyone knows the nutrient problem or other problem that might be affecting my mother. Thanks and more to come.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













*Week 11.* Another busy week. The Seedlings are doing great. The Blue Kush is still the tallest. The clones are doing the best i've ever seen plants do. Secondary branches are starting to grow, and the color is great. Roots have grown a lot over the last week, i believe this is from adding Root66 to the hydo solution. I have been filling with a 100% nutrient solution ever time it gets low, and the girls have been drinking about a 1/2 gallon a day.

















I made a new room for the mothers to be seprate from the others, but only 2ft away. Still having nutrient problems with the one on the left, but the right has been doing fine on a regular food/water regiment. I stared sexing a clone from each last Monday. no definite answers, but the look female to me. Finished the hydro tub for the flowering room by adding 2 General Hydro Dual Diaphram air pumps and 10 12" air stones, the clone bucket has one of these pumps and 4 12" air stones. Might be a little overkill, but the plants seem to love it and my tubs are only 5" and 6" deep.









My flowering White Widow is starting to look like one. Tricome growth has started in full force over this last week. Bud growth is better than I expected. I have been feeding this plant with 100% strength nutrients every other watering, and it still seems like it wants more. I am using the TechnaFlora Recipe For Success Starter Kit and their recommended mixture for flowering. Has anyone else had this issue? I ordered a 20lb co2 tank this weekend, and I'm hoping it will be here by this weekend. Hopefully that will really help out bud grow for her last 3-5 weeks of flowering. Can't wait to get these hydro clones flowering and filling out my whole screen. All harvest weights will be posted. But there's plenty more updates before then.

















*Week 12.*Another good week for the Plants. The mothers(above) seem to be liking their new room. Just cfl's(43wx2) and there looking good. Might be finally geting the nutrients under control for WW1 Mother. The seedlings are doing well also, but i have noticed that every time i feed or water them, they start to droop within minutes, but then perk up to looking great within 12 hrs. Has anyone seen this before and is it something I should be worried about?













The clones are doing awesome. I never knew hydro was so easy and the plants really seem to love it. No signs of negative health at all. Roots are Growing like crazy and so are the plants. At this rate i'll have to start training them to grow hoizontal in the veg tank. Still have been topping the tank off with 100% strength nutrient solution and changing every 2 weeks. Although this is working well for now, i will probly have to drop it down to once a week when they get a little bigger considering that 7 plants are sharing 2.5 gallons. Also, you see how huge the fan leaves on WW1 clones are getting. They look so nice, but i fear they might cause problems once the plants are under the screen. Next weeks pictures will have a scale refrence so you can tell how huge they really are.













The sexing clones are coming along. The WW1 has grown tall enough it is poking through the screen. Color and root growth is great. With these hydro clones i have had no light burn issues like i did with the flowering WW3. The WW1 clone(left) is showing without any doubt that it's female. There are little pistils sprouting everywhere. But if you look at the ground levle shot, you can see how much it streched since flowering, not sure what caused this, because it certainly isnt a light issue. The WW2 clone is just starting to really grow, but i believe this is due to it being so under developed when it was switched to flowering(only had 1/2 the root mass as WW1)









The Flowering WW3 plant is doing good. But no mater how little or much i feed this girl, it never seems like enough. The leaves just wont keep any kind of rich green. Has anyone else seen this? I origanally would use a feed, water, water, feed cycle, but the plant seemed starved, so i took my chances and changed to a feed, water, feed cycle, and there has been little color improvement. The buds look great, but the leaves not so much. Just noticed way zoomed in on these pics, the some random pistils are starting to change on random buds. Is this normal for a plant 6 weeks into a 10 week flowering cycle. Seemed early, I wasn't expecting it. Co2 is coming today, so hopefully by next weeks update, we can see more advanced growth as a result, but I'm not sure what to expect this late into flowering, but im sure it cant hurt.And if you zoom all the way in on the close up bud pics, you can see the trichome's are growing dense and looking so good i just wana eat um. 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Week 13*
Ok, We're on week 13 of the grow, 7 weeks into flowering for WW3, and the WW1&2 clones have been flowering for 3 weeks. The seedlings are still growing at a decent rate, but are showing signs of an n deficiency, but i believe is from over feeding with 100% strength nutrients solution. I have now watered twice since last feeding, and will feed next with a 50% strength solution. The Clones from WW3 are looking good color wise, but havent grown a single node since clipping. It has been around 4 weeks since it was clipped, and this seems like slow progress, but the clippings were taken 3 weeks into flowering, which may explain the slow growth. They do have roots growing, but not very many, about as many as WW1&2 had after 2 weeks.













The WW1&2 clones have been growing well and have massive rootballs. They are thirsty girls too, drinking on average of 1.5-2 gallons a day. I Know only top off with 100% strength nutrient solution. Great color and no signs of over fert yet. The training is going well. As you can see from the pics, Side branches are growing nicely giving the appearance of severl more plants then there truly are. There is only 5, 2 WW1 front and # WW2 in the back.













This past week on Wednesday I spent about 20 minutes training the WW1 clone i have been sexing. I simply let the plants grow through the screen by 2-4 inches and when they're sticking up higher than the others, i pull them back down below the screen, and move them further away from the main stem by 1 or 2 openings in the screen, and push them back through the top, so that only the top of the branch is sticking through the screen. I repeat this process every time the plants grow a little with the end goal being that every square of the screen is filled with the top of a branch, weather it is a top cola, or the lowest little branch from the bottom of the plant. I don't have a lot of experience with working with different strains, but all 3 of my white widow plants are extremely flexible even though their stems are fairly thick from what i've seen of other peoples plants. They bend to where i want them, and as long as I have an inch or two of stem sticking past where the stem is touching the screen, they grow back upright within 24hours every time. They even know which way is up when the lights are off. Pulling them down is generally the easy part, it take more work to get the tip back through the screen because the leaves shape allows them tho pull out easily, but not push back through. So to get them through, I usually just work 1 leaf at a time pulling them through gently, and have yet to damage a leaf or stem doing this. I have found through my practice plant I have flowering now, than plastic coated twist ties are your best friend with a Scrog. I just bend a hook shape and place it around the stem and then just twist to the screen in the direction i want it to grow, and i can get them exactly where I want them to so their not blocking light from any other tips. Any Questions feel free to ask.













The flowering WW3 is 7 weeks in with 1-3 weeks to go. Tric growth is better every day, and so is the potency of this plant. I cut of all foliage below the screen, but at a gradual pace. For the last 3 weeks each time I take the clippings, which ever under developed bud that were trimmed go into my dehydrator for about two hours at 155deg. Since i started, i have seen the taste, smell, and potency of these crappy clipings change dramatically, and i'm glad ive done it. First weeks would give me a week head high and had a sent of cucumber and tasted awful with an even worse after taste. The following week ti smells slightly musky with a hint of dank, but still the cucumber smell. This began to give me a strong head high with a a pretty good body buzz to. I found myself smiling at the tingly sensation at the back of my head and consequently laughing like a tweeking highschooler. I still have concerns about the lightness of my leaves, but nothing will really help. Just pale green further from the light and bleached yellow with an strange color change in some of the leaves to an almost redish brown that doesnt look any less unhealthy than the rest of the leaf under 30x magnification. About 40%-50% of the pistills are turning orange. Trics are mostly clear with some turning cloudy and none turning amber. *This being my first harvest, I know I want to start flushing the soil 1-2 weeks at the end, but does that start at my best guess of 2 weeks be fore the plant is ready, or for to weeks after the trics start to turn amber??? *
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

















*Week 14*
Alright, we are now 14 weeks into this grow, and the real grow has just began. The clones taken from the flowering WW3 plant are finally starting to grow. They're looking pretty health, especially the one in the hydro tub because it is no longer being robbed of light by the other plants. Had to move the clones from veg to flower by force instead of choice, which I certainly wasn't happy about. More detail on that in a bit. The WW3 plant has now been flowering for 8 weeks. 0-2 Weeks left, but I have a feeling it will be more twards the 2 weeks. I am having nutrient problems with my piss and Blue Kush seedlings. They are showing N&P deficiencies, but no mater how I feed them, it never really gets better. I have a feeling the soil is the culprit. It was Miracle Grow Tomato Soil with vermiculite mixed in. I think I added too much vermiculite as I'd estimate it was about 20% of the mix. Still every time i feed or water them, the immediately sag and droop and take 12 hours to recover. Any one know what might cause this?

















Ok, it was a hell of a week with these girls. While changing the tub for fresh nutrients last Sunday, I noticed the roots from the 5 clones(WW1&2) were growing and tangling together pretty bad. I figured if i didnt get them out of there now, it would be to late. The 2 WW1 clones came out fairly easy with some gentle pulling to seperate the root balls with no damage. The 3 WW2 clones were another whole story. They were tangled so badly together that it took some rater force full pulling and rocking to get 1 of the plants free, and I actually had to cut about 10% of the roots of the other 2 to get them apart. I did this by getting about halfway between the 2 plants tangled roots and cut making it that each plant only lost about 4-5 inches of that 10% of roots. I had never transplanted with hydro before and realized while I was doing it that I didn't know the best way to do this, and since time was of the essence, i guessed. I took the 3.5" net pot from the veg res. and coiled the coot ball in the bottom of an empty 5.5" net pot in a soft serve ice cream fashion until the desired height was achieved and then filled in the pot with hydrotron to hold it at this level. After a couple of days in the flower room, the WW2 clones only had leaves curling up like taco shells and turning rusty brown on only random fan leaves. I figured this was from the damage the roots recieved and the way i coiled the roots on the bottom of the pot with none hanging out. I then added a full strength dose of TechnaFlora Root66 and waited to see the fate of half my crop. Fourtunately, after a few days rotts have began to find there way out of the net pot, and the leaf damage has stopped but not cleared. I trimmed off many of the bad leaves when I was trimming under the screen so that the plant would not waste energy and nutrients on repairing these badly damaged leaves.
The WW1&2 clones that i was sexing have now been flowering for 1 month and look great. The color is rich and pistil grow looks so much healthier and denser than my WW3 plant did at 1 month. +Cant believe it looks like i'm going to get a decent yield of of a clone that was flowered at 5" tall. 













WW3 8 weeks into flowering. It was obvious I would have to come up with a solution to get my almost finished flowering plant out of the screen without damaging it so the other clones could be moved in. So i cut the screen all around the plant and lifted the frame up and pulled the plant out. The i just moved it to the side of the screen and anchored down the main stem with parachute string to the pot. Not as level as it was in the screen but it will have to do. 8 weeks in and there is still more smell coming off of my mothers than there is coming off of this mature plant. If you get right up on the plant you can smell a strong aroma of dank, but in the room or the rest of the house there is no smell. my smell control so far has been a glade plugin in the doorway to my growroom. I think this may be different with the fresh flowering clones as those are from the mothers that smell moe than the flowering plant.Trichome grow is still fantastic, long dense coverage. some of them are starting to turn cloudy, but none are amber yet. Seeing as there should only be 2 or less weeks left, i have just switched to watering only in preperation for the upcoming harvest Hopefully it doesnt take much longer than that or i can see problems in my future, and i have no way to gauge it, because it is the first plant i have ever flowered. Just going to keep a close eye in the trichomes and hope the seedbanks flowering time of 8-10 weeks is accurate. Cant wait to smoke some of this herb. When the harvest comes, i am planning on taking 10% and drying in a dehydrator on low heat(105F) over a 24 hour period. This is to get me by while 20% of the harvest is being water cured as an expierement to compare quality and high to traditional drying and jaring which i will be doing to the remaining 70% of the harvest. I will take all trimmings and fan leaves to make canna butter, and when the main harvest comes in a couple of months, i will add making hash to the list. Thanks for tuning in. Another new update in a week. 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

















*Week 15*
Things are looking Pretty good. The Mothers Are finally Starting to look better. I Adjusted the ph of water and nutrients from 6.3 to 6.8 and it seems to be working wonders. The clone from the WW3 plant are growing slow but steady. Their new growths look strange. Varying from 2-3 leaves with smooth edges. Hope this eventually turns into regular vegataive growth since the plant they were cut from is turning out so well, but were sadly cut 3 weeks into the flowering process. If you zoom in you can still clearly see pistils and trichome growth clearly. The Blue Kush and Piss plants were re-potted into slightly larger pots and the medium changed from miracle grow tomato soil to Black Gold Coco mix which I added 15% perlite and 10% vermiculite. They seem to be really enjoying it. After the WW3 plant finishes flowering, I'll cut clones from each of them for sexing.

















The WW3 plant is now 9 weeks into flowering. Like all the other soil plants, i adjusted its water ph from 6.3 to 6.8 and new pistil growth took off like crazy. I believe flowering was delayed from the ph imbalance, but also from stress the plant endured throughout its growth cycle. They included nutrient stress on an of and on basis and on 2 seperate occasions it was subjected to light and humidity stress from a humidifier being left on full blast with no exhaust fan on and the humidifier had a bright blue led that showed it was lit. I decied to look through my peep hole 4 hours after the light had turned of and saw bright blue fog instead of the usual total darkness. When I rolled the room door back, the entire room was soaked with water(walls, ceiling, plant, small pond under the plant) Since there was 8 hours of darkness left, I turne the exhaust fan ont, closed it up, and hopped for the best. Besides longer flowering time, you'd think that nothing ever happened by the way it looks. I cut another actual bud off that was getting zero direct light and lookd more mature than others. I dehydrated it for 18 hours at 110F in total darkness. I smoked this shit and of course it tastes awful, but man does it get me high. I mean the highest I've been in a long time. I starting to wonder if I can handle this bud when It's fully mature. When high, I feel a really strong body buzz that makes my neck feel rubbery and my forehead tingle. Ive smoked it twice and both times tweaked for 15 minutes giggling like a high school bitch. The high also lasts for 3-4 hours. I know this is a pretty potent strain, and i have never smoked it before, and was not expecting it, even though ive been smoking for over ten years and smoking good home grown for the last several years. Here's a pic of that bud.

















All of the WW1&2 clones are doing great. Im really liking the WW1 clone that had the month head start from sexing. It has a much stronger aroma than the WW3 plant, even though it is a month and a half behind it. If you zoom all the way in, you can see trichomes growing off of stems and under leaves even though the growth has just begun. The other 5 plants have been growing at a steady rate getting rearranged every couple of days with several branch tips poking out everywhere. They are now 2 weeks into flowering, so i am expecting to see a lot more pistil growth over the next week as long as it wasnt delayed by the root problems during the first week of flowering.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________





*Week 16*





We are now a total of 16 weeks into this grow. The Flowering WW3 is now 10 weeks into flowering. The Sexing WW1&2 clones are 6 weeks into flowering. Then the Rest of the WW1&2 clones are at 4 weeks flowering. I finished my nutrient area in my room. Makes life a light easier and stealth. I know have all of the nutrients layed out on a mixing bench for conveniance. Fresh filtered water is now on tap in the room. Also looking to use this area to hold about 4 more mother. I have picked a few strains, and am waiting to get some cash, and then Nirvana's Blue Mystic&Blackberry are on the way. I tried a new way of cloning this week that has gone suprisingly well.I cloned the usual cut, trim, and dip in rooting hormone, but instead of Rockwool, I used a neoprene insert in my net pot and floated the clones above the nutrient solution. They are now 2 days old, and still kicking. No humidity dome whatsoever. Needless to say, these results shocked me. Hopefully they make it so i can sex my Piss and Blue Kush plants. They only drooped for the first 12 hrs, and now, I can see the smallest little white tip sticking out of the cut end. Amazed it had its own root in under 24hrs.









As you can see, the WW1&2 Mothers are doing much better after the ph has been corrected for 2 weeks. The Blue Kush and Piss plants are well into vegatative growth and have had one clone each clipped in the new way described above, and are for sexing purposes. But judging by the preflowers, they are both female. I would have had pictures of this, but both plants are so bushy, I couldn't get the camera to focus right to see them clearly. The WW3 clones are growing still slow but steady, but I am begening to worry about the usability of these clones. They were taken 3 weeks into flowering and pistils were growing. A month after they were cut, new growth began. First a pair of fan leaves with three blades, the next set had two, and now it has grown two sets of leaves that are a single blade each. I hope at some point they return to normal growth, but if not, I just lost fantastic genetics forever. No mater how bad a plants seems in the begening, always cut clones and give them a chance to shine in flowering. I may have found out how important this is the hard way. 

















The Screen is going well. There are a few leaves, especially on the WW1 clone that is further alone, that are showing the same browning and curling, that happened during the transplant to the flowering tub. I believe this is from root stress that could have happened when I changed the tub earlier this week. Hopefully it clears up just like last time. The buds are getting huge on the Sexing WW1 clone and trichomes are starting to grow. Flower stretching seemed to stop just in time. Otherwise I might have had to deal with an over grown screen. -They are all sticking up about an inch or two higher than I'd like, but hopefully this will get me some more of them big buds. All of the plants have pistil growth kicking into high gear. I really hope it get to my goal of a pound on my first grow. But even if it is only half a pound, I will be thrilled. 

















The WW3 is almost done. I am back to flushing with water only, and hope to harvest in the next week or two. The trichomes on this plant amaze me. They are very dense and long. Now two buds have been cut off of the plant. The high off of this thing is incredible. Now its far enough along that the smell of the buds is almost as good as the high, but since neither of the buds i smoked were properly cured, they tasted like shit, even though there was a noticeable improvement in taste since the last bud was clipped. I am planning on using the trimm from harvest to make some cana butter, so I can make some killer cookies. So far each uf the buds taken were dried @105F for 24 hours in my dehydrator. Thanks for reading, and please feel free to leave coments or ask questions.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________









*Week 17*









We are now 17 weeks into this grow. The WW3 plant is 11 weeks into flowering. The sexing WW1&2 clones are 7 weeks into flowering and the rest of the WW1&2 clones are 5 weeks in. The clones cut from WW3 when it was flowering are finally starting to resume normal growth, after about 2 months. I also seem to be expieriencing a problem with all of my plants where little white dots are clustering on the searated tips of the leaves and tips are turning rust colored/brown and curling upwards. The WW1&2 mothers are getting tall enough to where I might be forced to top them. The Blue Kush and Piss Mothers are doing well, except signs of a nutrient deficiency on the lower and older leaves. I also ordered Blue Mystic, Mango, and MazarxAfgahn seeds. I am waiting for them to arrive to start the hunt for the mother of those strains.













The hydro clones are all doing well except for my strange problem. The WW3 clone has started to resume normal growth. The side branches were first and now the top main stem is coming around. Hopefully this can grow into a viable mother, ans the phenotype seems pretty good. The Piss and Blue kush clones are doing like normal clones usually do, except they seem behind a couple of days. There are clearly roots protruding now.


























The Flowering WW3 plant is now 11 week in. It still has fresh growth, and most of the trichomes are cloudy, but none are amber yet. The potency of this bud keeps getting noticably stronger every week. Loving the hell out of it. The WW1 sexing clone is showing the worst of the damage of whatever is happening in my room. Every fan leaf has shrivled, wilted, and discolored, but the small leaves that are part of the bud structure look fine. Not sure why this is. The rest of the clones also have the same problem, and i fear will get worse. This all started happening a few days after my last nutrient tub change. At first I thought it was root stress like before, but instead of gradually getting better, it keeps slowly getting worse. Can any one help identify this problem from the pics below. I just find it strange, but it looked like spider mites to me, but under a 30x microscope, I can see none on the top of bottoms of leaves. Only discoloring and deterioration. Pleas help if you know what this is.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 31, 2009)

You are allowed to post in this thread because My real journal is on another site. Feel free to comment. Thanks for stopping by to take a look. I usually answer question fairly quickly.


----------



## breakneck (Jul 31, 2009)

All I have to say is, WOW. +Rep.


----------



## k-town (Jul 31, 2009)

That's pretty amazing for a first grow especially. Nice growing.

Peace
K-town


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks. I did a lot of research before and during this grow to make the outcome as good as possible. Been a lot of problems, but most were small and corrected.


----------



## k-town (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, if you do another grow journal and don't mind going through the trouble of posting it up here I wouldn't mind to see your second grow. I know it will be killer.

Peace
K-town


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I will start a fresh grow journal with my Blue Mystic, Mango, and Mazar seeling I have that are about 3 weeks old now. They are part of my journal now, but it hasnt gotten that far on this site yet. But you can still watch this one as it is not yet complete. At least 3 more weeks to go. I update every late sunday night early mon morning.


----------



## k-town (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool, looking forward to it.

Peace
K-town


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Aug 2, 2009)

buds are looking bomb


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Week 18 Harvest update

Ok, I finally harvested WW3. After 12 weeks of flowering it finally gets the axe. I harvested with 95% cloudy trichomes and no amber anywhere on the plant. I did this to have more of an alert high off of this plant. I cut and trimmed, and then hung in my closet. I used the trim to make canna butter. Used 4 stickes to make it. Boilded with water and butter on low heat for 40min and rolling boil high heat for the last 5min. Hope you enjoy these pics. Final Harvest weight of 33 grams. Not bad for my first plant. And This is some realy good bud. Almost a spicy musky smell the burns your nostrills a little and a fantastic taste. But the best part is a strong head and body high that lasts me for 3 or more hours.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Week 18 update.









































Alright, now 18 weeks into the grow. The WW3 plant has been harvested after 12 weeks of flowering. The trichomes were about 95% cloudy and none were amber. I harvested it like this because I have been enjoying the awake functional high it gives me. The next one will be 50% amber though. I used the trim to make canna butter. Ended up with four sticks worth. I will be making cookies sometime this week. The mothers are all doing better after the water filter problem was fixed. In a few more inches, I'll have to top the WW2 mother. It will be too tall for it's space. It is currently 3'7"tall. The piss and Blue kush mothers are also doing better. And now regular growth has taken off in the WW3 clones, I was lucky enough to have clones taken during flowering 3 weeks in with obvious pistil growth. Glad I didnt loosed this phenotype because I really like the smoke. My seeds came this week. Only took a week and came very discretely packaged. I ordered Blue Mystic, Mango, and Mazar x Afgahn. I planted one of each 24 hours ago, and they have al germinated, but havent found there way out of the top of the rockwool.

























The WW1&2 Clones that were sexing are now at 8 weeks into flowering. The rest of them are 6 weeks into flower. They all seem to be doing better now the water problem was solved. The Buds on the WW1 sexing clone are huge. There is definetly more of a smell off of this bunch than just the WW3. I trimmed another huge pile of fan leaves off today so that they couldn't block light from the developing bud sites. This is now the third time I have done this. Each time I'd guess that I trimmed of 30% of the total fan leaves. Roots are doing well and are a bright white. I am a little concerned about how close they are getting to the light. Now the closest are only about 6 inches away. Pretty close for a 430w Son Argo.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Week 19 Update*





















I am now 19 weeks into my grow. It has been another busy week. The seedlings(Blue Mystic, Mango, Mazar) ar growing well. Each of them is working on the second set of seedling leaves. The mango has been growing a little faster than the others, hopefully because it is a fast flowering strain(50-60days) and not because it's male. I built a DWC bucket for my WW3 mother out of a 2 gallon bucket, a 3.5" heavy duty net pot, and a 4" air disc. I also switched to General Hydroponics Floral series, and it and the Blue Kush/Piss clones seem to really like it. The flowering tub will be switched to the same nutrients tomorrow. Sexing on the Piss and Blue Kush clones will also start tomorrow. The WW1&2 mothers are still doing well, but I am hopping to grow new Hydro mothers of them soon. I also harvested the WW1 plant that was sexing because of the suspected nutrient burn problem I am suffering due to the change in my water. The tiny leaves on the bud itself started to burn, so I harvested as a last ditch effort to make good of that plant before it was too late. Yesterday, to make sure it was mature enough, I clipped the bud growths from under the screen and dehydrated them, and the smoke was a super strong head high that was different from the WW3 buds. More of a spacy effect. Weight should be good though, because i got a quarter from the under screen buds. Final weight 38.5 grams even with the early harvest.




















The WW1&2 clones are now 7 weeks into flowering, and are doing ok. The fan leaves show the nutrient burn from before, but have not reached the buds themselves. I am hopping a nutrient change with some diluted nutrients will help clear this up. Flower growth is going well. Really starting to fill in. I am still waiting to cut my clones for the next batch to make sure it is not as over grown as this one. Also, because I having trouble deciding which strains/phenotypes to go with. But I still have another week or two to figure that out.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

A Suprise update.

In case anyone ever noticed that the second Piss plant Had kinda just disappeared out of my grow room, it didn't just die. I was doing my own little attempt at an outdoor grow. The plant was moved outside without and gradual immersion. The plant was grow indoors for about a month until it was about 7 inches tall. I planted it outside of my girlfriends dad's house(with his permission) and watered it. About 2 weeks later I came and poured a gallon of my veg food on it and let it be. It has been outside for about 6 weeks now, and today was the second time I checked on it. To my suprise, it was about 3.5-4 feet tall. I again soaked the soil around it with another gallon of my new nutrients(GH Flora Series). Growth is incredible when compared to my piss plant in my grow room still(indoor ones is about 16 inches tall). And it is completely healthy(healthier than my indoor). Here are some pics(words dont mean shit). Sorry they aren't my usual high quality. I took them with my cell phone(HTC Tilt). In the taller pic, you can see my white, standard sized gallon jug that you can kinda use as a scale refrence.




















Keep in mind this plant has only been checked on twice in 6 weeks and as of today, has been fed twice. Another update in a few weeks(dont get out that way often) Next time I'll bring my camera for some good close-ups. Didnt this time because I figured it was dead, or at best, not picture worthy.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Week 20 update*
















Another in a series of busy weeks in the grow room. I am setting all of my mothers up as hydro and half are already done. I used 2 gallon buckets i picked up in the local paint department, a 3.5 inch heavy duty net pot, and a 5 inch air disc. I just teed off of existing air lines for these pots. All 3 of the seedlings(Mango, Blue Mystic, Mazar) were given there own buckets, and then a very generous friend gave me 9 clones from his proven and amazing Blue Kush mother. I intend on keeping one as my mother and using 6 of the others for my next grow. I dont know if anyone has had the chance to smoke this shit, but it is amazing. I haven just discarded my Blue Kush bag seed plant, since it branches so well. Waiting to see how the sexing one goes. And my WW1&2 mothers are turning into full fledged trees. The WW3 clones are growing completely normal and at an alarming speed. The Hydro one is over double the size of the soil one, but both look fantastic, and were the only plants that were almost imune to the nutrient burn that all of the other plants suffered from. What good genetics(beat and starved its entire life, clones taken from half dead plant 3 weeks into flowering, and suffering through nutrient burn caused by water contamination) and it is still the best looking plant in the grow room.























































The WW1&2 clones are now 8 weeks into flowering. They are still recovering from the nutrient burn, but bud growth is going well. They are geting more of a potent smell than the WW3 plant. Trichome growth is really taking off and the buds are getting frosty. The Piss and my Blue Kush are a week into sexing. The Kush has doubled in height over the last week. Really looking forward to this harvest and the next, since it is a shorter flowering time. Thanks for tuning in. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, the journal is finally caught up to my current status. A new update will be posted late tonight. Thanks to all of the readers and people who have posted in this thread.


----------



## k-town (Aug 2, 2009)

Damn, nice growing! I'm curious to see how the outdoor plant turns out. Wish someone would let me grow in their backyard.

Peace
K-town


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah, my wifes dad usually has a plant on the side of his house, and I noticed he didnt this year. I came in with a "If I get you a killer plant from a friend, will you split the harvest with me?" he happily agreed, and you can see the results. I am enjoying seeing how easy an outdoor grow can be in comparison, but could never switch to 1 harvest a year. And messing with the outdoor one makes me nervous, as it is just in the backyard garden of a residential neighborhood.


----------



## k-town (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, the outdoor plants are always huge and yeild alot of bud. But I'm always too nervous to try it unless I were to come across a perfect spot but seeing that I live right outside the city I doubt that will happen anytime soon.

Peace
K-town


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Week 21 Update*





















We are now 21 weeks into this grow. All is going fairly well. Still trying to get the hang of these General Hydroponic nutrients. I diluted to quarter strength for the seedlings and clones and they were still getting burned. I diluted to about 1/8th strength and they seem to be doing better. All 3 seedlings now have roots hanging out of the net pots. The clones are all starting to root and the two in hydrotron have already rooted(I switch to hydrotron once roots make it out of the pot). Really waiting to get these Blue Kush plants into flower, because I love this herb and my buddy that gave them to me wants to see how they do in my hydro setup versus his soil-less mix. 




















The outdoor Piss Plant is doing great. Probly the best looking plant i have. It is about 5 feet tall now and is starting to show pistils. Really looking forward to this outdoor harvest. Cant wait to see the weight it puts on. It too is a good, fast flowering strain. It also has the biggest fan leaves I've ever seen. You can use the tomato cage as a refrence of its size. 




















The WW3 Mother in hydro is growing at a healthy and insane rate. It's leaves are getting huge. The color is also great but what I have come to expect from these dwc buckets. Cant wait to give this girl another shot. Wishing I had more flowering room. The Blue Kush and Piss clones are 2 weeks into sexing and still haven't shown positive signs of sex. The kush has already made it to the screen and the piss is only about 2 inches behind. Trying to figure out if I want to let them grow their full cycle or not. I will probly judge that on how big they get and how much of a pain it will be to work around then. If i had pulled the WW1 sexing clone I would have had 38.5 grams less of good chronic, so it makes me hesitant to pull these. 




















The WW1&2 clones are now 9 weeks into flowering. They are really starting to dense up nicely. I finally got a proper CO2 regulator order and the bottle filled again and am hoping it will be here Monday or Tuesday. Hoping this will dense them up even more. Trichome growth is fantastic. These buds look so white in person. The color doesn't seem to be coming back in the light's hot spot. But it doesn't seem like it is causing a problem. Im really excited thinking about my first real harvest coming up soon. My goal is to get 8 ounces out of these 5 plants. We'll have to see how close I get. I was originally hoping for more, but with the nutrient burn problems and lack of co2, I have adjusted my guess. Also, Unless WW2 is one of the best herbs I've smoked, it is loosing the phenotype war with its sisters. I already know that WW3 is fantastic all around(taste, weight, smell, potency) and so far WW1 in the Queen in the weight production and vigor. But I'll have a better idea in about a month.


----------



## Foolieo (Aug 6, 2009)

now that is a balls out first grow. props. well done + rep


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Foolieo. I took a lot of time to research and build my room the best I could as my WW seedlings were growing.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seeing if my Sig updated. Thanks to everyone for reading.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Week 22 Update*

I thought I'd start this update out a little different than normal and give a walk-through of my grow room since I have not yet done it. Though people might want to see how a made good use of this unique layout. To start with, I have a split level house. You walk in the front door and there is a short set of stairs going up and a short set going down. If you walk down the stairs and turn to the left, you'll see 3 doors in a U shape. 










Looking at the pic above, the door on the right is my utility room, strait in front goes out to the garage, and the door on the left is a small closet under the stairs going up. This closet is where all of my cable connections are and I have my modem and router set up in there giving my whole house hard-lined internet(great for xbox live and streaming HD video to all of the TVs). But in this closet, there is a small opening leading to a small crawlspace under the lower stairs. In here is where the magic happens.




















Before we go in, here's an overlay of the floor plan.





As you enter the room you come into the Mother Area for WW3 and Blue Kush as well as where my nutrients are and I do all of my mixing here. I just installed this RO system in hopes of making sure the same problems I had with my water will not happen again
.
















As you look through to the seedlings in front of you you'll see a couple of branches poking out on the left. These are the WW1&2 mothers and my blue kush seed I got from a bag of dank grown from the blue kush mother and clones I now have. The best part about this area is that it is about 1.5feet taller than the rest of the grow area, which gives the mothers that much more to grow. 





Now, on the other side of the wall is where my humidity dome and seedlings grow which is under the stairs themselves. Next to that in the same area is the veg tub for my clones. If you are sitting in front of the clone tub and look 90deg. to the right, you will see my flower room. Obviously everyone's favorite place.















*And now time for the real update*




















We are now 22 weeks into this grow. The WW1&2 clones are now 10 weeks into flowering. The Blue Mystic, Mango, and Mazar seedlings are growing like crazy. They all have a decent amount or roots growing and are keeping on a fast pace despite the fact that they are recovering from a nutrient burn that was caused by possibly still contaminated water or me adding fulvic acid to my nutrient solution off of a recommendation from the guy at the grow store. what an ass, or he thought I was growing something else. I stopped adding it and changed the tubs and buckets and the burn seemed to stop. Didn't have the water fixed till today so I'm leaning more towards the folvic acid. All of the Blue kush clones have rooted and been transplanted into hydrotron. 1 imparticular is doing better than the others. The piss has rooted as well but only has 1 root visable and it shows(worst looking 1 in the tub).










The WW3 mother is still growing nuts. Color is good all over and all but the very bottom leaves are perky. The rootball is huge and takes up the entire bucket. Anxious to grow more of this, thinking about moving my mothers and turning my whole current area into a flowering room and seeing what LED's and a couple of UVB bulbs could do since I already know how my Son Agro did. The blue Kush that I originally picked as the mother is actually doing the best out of all of them, so no need to rearrange clones.




















Now for the goods. The WW1&2 clones are now 10 weeks into flowering. I am hoping to harvest next weekend. Almost all of the trichomes are cloudy, a few clear, and no amber. The buds are getting even denser and frosty. Starting to look real good. At the moment, WW2 has a much better smell to me and has also suffer less from the nutrient burn, but still hasn't put on the weight that WW1 has. But it also seems to be a week or 2 behind WW1 as well, so we'll have to see. The Piss clone has clearly show it is a female and pistil grow is further than I expected at this amount of time(2 weeks I think). The Blue Kush bag seed hasn't shown any signs of sex but has grown much larger than the piss. But enough talking, for everyone's viewing pleasure, Integra's Widow Girls raw and uncut. Inappropriate for viewers under the age of 18!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok. I harvested at 11 weeks flower. My yield was definitely affected from the water problems I had a month back. But I'm still thinking it's a Pretty good weight. Took my 8 hours to trim 5 plants, I know thats a long time, but I was working by myself and I am very detail oriented when trimming. Loose a lot of good leaf weight, but its mostly for personal, so it doesnt mater. Here are some pics. Ended up with 14 fully loaded hangers of some really good looking dank. When you grind it, it's more white than green. The Outside Piss plant is well into flowering now. The buds are growing and trichomes are just starting up. It's now just under 6ft. tall. The Mazar, Mango, and Blue Mystic seedling are growing very well. The Blue Kush clones are fully rooted and also growing well. 1 has really taken off more than the others, but their average heights are 6-8in. Not a lot of info this update, real busy, so I'll just let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2009)

Alright. Harvest is dry. Took 7 days at 70F with 40%rh. All are jaring now. I know the yield would have been better if I didnt have all the nutrient problems in the middle of flowering. But i still hold my head high with a respectable first grow.

White Widow Feminized
Flower time 11 weeks
430w Son Agro Air Cooled
5 gallon DWC tub with GH Flora Nutrients
*Total Harvest Weight: 273 Grams(*9.75oz.*)*


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 2, 2009)

That is an awesome yield Bro! I am running the same line of nutrients. I'd love to talk to you about them because I haven't ever worked with proper nutrients. Check out my grow in the sig. Good luck. Keep up the good work


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 3, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> That is an awesome yield Bro! I am running the same line of nutrients. I'd love to talk to you about them because I haven't ever worked with proper nutrients. Check out my grow in the sig. Good luck. Keep up the good work


Checked out the log. Looked like you were using the Technaflora set. I switched a little while back to the General Hydroponics Flora Series because i started going through those kit too fast when I switched to hydro. But they worked wel when I used them.l


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok. It has been a little since an update. My Blue Kush Clones are now 3 weeks into flowering. They are showing pistils, but this was expected since they were from a proven mother. I have added molasses to my nutrient soup and they seem to love it. The root balls have completely filled up the tub but that isnt slowing them down or affecting their health. My outdoor Piss plant is growing healthy and getting pretty late into flowering. All pistils are still white, but it is frosting up nicely. The buds are also the densest I've ever seen and the smell is fantastic. Glad it's outdoors. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Without further adu, to the bud, scrog, and root porn:


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok, I got asked to put some finished bud shots up on my other site, so here they are. These are my white widows that have been curing for 4 weeks. They have an almost spicy floral smell and a taste i cant quite describe, but it is kinda musky and sweet with almost a zippy bite like a lemon head. It makes my tounge go numb first hit like nummise.


















I will also have a real update coming alter.


----------



## nhvass (Sep 23, 2009)

keep it up m8 lovley


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok. I have done a little tweaking to fight a spider mite problem. I Have added an extra humidifier to keep the [email protected]%. I also dropped the temps down to about 72F. Did this because the mites best breeding enviroment is 80F and dry. Also finally fixed my RO purifier. Initial ppm is now under 10 instead of the previous 330. The Flower res stays at a constant 71F with between 800-1100ppm. These plants are hungry. Put 1200ppm mix in 2 days ago, and this morning it was at 450ppm. Added more nutrients to bring it up to 880ppm. The plants are growing fast and dont seem to show signs of slowing despite the mites. I have sprayed twice with a 1:3 alcohol:water mix and it seemed inaffective, so today I steped it up to Einstien Oil(neem oil) and gave the girls a thourough soaking. I hope this works, becasue i am quicly running out of days that I can get away with spraying, because as the buds grow, moisture will lead to mold problems. But as you can see in the pics, its a small infestation, barely noticable. No webs. Here are the pics.


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 24, 2009)

Those roots are some of the craziest shit, Is that causing problems? How do you like the Technaflora Nutes. Im running the same line. Haven't had any problems yet


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope, no problems at all. I switched to the General Hydroponic nutrients before this grow started to save some cash and to help troubleshoot a problem a while back. But I did have great results with the Technaflora set, but I'm having the same luck with the ceaper ones too. Glad you enjoyed the roots.


----------



## Mr5onit (Sep 26, 2009)

Very Nice grow page ... I'm new and doing a lot of research before I start as you did ... Have a Newbie question ... what is that shiny foil looking backdrop you have? I know it's not foil ... right?


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

Its 2mil Mylar. They sell it at most grow shops and you can order it online if you have to. Just dont send it to you grow. I chose it over black/white poly because it has a tendency to hide your heat signature better. Good luck with the research and setup.


----------



## Mr5onit (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Dude !!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 26, 2009)

No problem. Any other questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 27, 2009)

I will be updating later today with some pics of my outdoor girl. Planning to cut her down next weekend.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my outdoor Piss plant. I planted it in early June after growing from bagseed indoors for a month.I fed it about once a month with my GH Flora nutrients with molasses. The plant has a very strong odor that can be smelled 15 feet away. I will be harvesting it next weekend. Here are the pics. I figured I'd put a lot up since it was the last pre-harvest update and a day later than I said It would be.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks bro. Preliminary smoke report is great. I cut a small nug off of a bottom branch and dehydrated it for 24hrs. at 105F. I know this isn't how you're supposed to dry and cure bud, but it is the best method I have found for next day tests before harvest, because I believe you should always test it before you cut it. But even dehydrated it has a very strong couchlock with an almost equally soaring head high. Taste and smell are a incredible strong musky floral bite to it even with no curing. I have to imagine this shit will be amazing with this final week of growth and proper drying and curing.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 3, 2009)

A harvest update on my outdoor Piss plant. I cut and trimmed it and made canna butter from the trim. I tried a new way of making it(unless someone already has, which im sure of). To start, I took my crock pot and filled it with about 10 cups of hot water. Then I placed in 6 sticks of butter and let them melt down for about 10min. Then I placed about 3 styrofaom plates full of trim into the pot. I took siscorrs and randomly chopped the trim so the mixer wouldnt get clogged. Then I took out a standard 2 paddle hand mixer and ran it through the mix thouroughly for about 10min. I left the crock pot on high for about 30 min and then came back and mixed again for about 20min. I repeated this process 2 more times, for a total of 4 and then drained through a strainer lined with cheese cloth into a large bowl. Let it sit out for about 3 hours to cool to room temp, and then placed in the fridge. After an overnight stay there, removed butter from the top of the bowl and pressed into a standard butter container. Tomorrow I will be using the butter to make rice crispy treats and brownies. I will let you know how they turn out. Anyways, here's the pics:


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok. Quick update. I had tested the Foxfarm Organic lineup over the last week or so on a couple of my mothers. They seemed to have no problem with it or the mix strength. I am using Foxfarm Grow Big Hydro, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom at full strength then adding 1tbl per 5gal of Technafloras Thrive Alive(green) Organic, and 2tbl per 5gal of organic blackstrap molasses. At full strenth my ppm's are between 1050-1100. Does anyone know of a good organic Bloom booster and cal/mag? Also, how fast does other dwc growers ppm's drop 12 hrs after a res change. Mine went from 1050 to 810 in under 12 hrs. The Blue Kush is doing well, but not great. These spider mites have proven to be quite a pain in the ass. I started with 3:1 water:alcohol mix and then bumped it up to Einstien Oil(neem ol) and spray every 3 days. I also Keep the temps in the mid to low 70's with rh at 55% to try to control/exterminate them but it seems like they just keep getting worse. It has shown it's damage in the growth speed and vigor of these plants. The worst damaged girls are on average of 4-6 inches shorter than the rest. On a more positive side, they are still growing and fairly healthy and are even starting to frost up. Any help with the above questions is appreciated and I hope everyone is still enjoying this grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok. Now I started with 37 grams of molded buds. I mixed a few things together that I found and put together this solution. I started with the idea of blender hash demonstrated by the trailer park boys. The did their method dry.


















I took the bud and placed it in my blender and then put it in the freezer for 30min.





After that, I added about a quart of ice and a quart of water and pulse blended for 10 min





I then poured it out into a big bowl. It was a little foamy.





I then skimmed off all of the floating plantmater with a spatula.









After most of the floating mater was seperated, I poured it through a fine mesh strainer. I then let it sit for about an hour. After it sat, I used a 30cc nutrient syringe to syphon water out of the bowl till it was almost all gone. Then I poured what was remaining onto a dinner plate and set it on my taoster oven for a couple of hours.









I let it sit out and dry over night. Then mashed into a ball, wraped in cling wrap, and stepped on it to press it. When all was said and done, I got 9.9 grams of some good smelling and smoking hash.


----------



## josh b (Oct 16, 2009)

that is 1 nice grow man i cant stop looking at them piccys nice killer grow =)


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 16, 2009)

josh b said:


> that is 1 nice grow man i cant stop looking at them piccys nice killer grow =)


Thanks Josh. Glad your enjoying the show. Pull up a chair and burn one and watch as the show continues. Quick question, what is a piccys?


----------



## mr.man (Oct 21, 2009)

cool shit man! but i have a question how far away should i keep an HPS 70 watt lightbulb from the tops of my plant


----------



## McFunk (Oct 21, 2009)

*Wow! Awesome journal! I'm stayin' tuned!

Thanks!
McFunk*


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 21, 2009)

mr.man said:


> cool shit man! but i have a question how far away should i keep an HPS 70 watt lightbulb from the tops of my plant


I'm assuming its not air cooled. So between 4-12 inches. If you keep a fan going with a good breeze on the top of your canopy, you can move it closer to the 4-6" range. But the real answer is as close as you can get it without burning your plants. Move it down a couple of inches a day, until it seems like it doesnt like it, then move it back up a couple. Keep in mind than marijuana can grow inches in a day, so if the light is real close, you might have to move it up every couple of days so you dont damage your girls. Hope this helps, any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 21, 2009)

McFunk said:


> *Wow! Awesome journal! I'm stayin' tuned!
> 
> Thanks!
> McFunk*


Glad you like it. I'm going to go check yours out, your sig has intrigued me.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok. I'll start with the grusome pics and then fill you in on all of the details.























As you can see my plants pretty much just up and died over nite. It is my best guess that adding the General Hydroponics new General Organgics Boi Root and Calmag to my Fox Farm Lineup caused some sort of chemical reaction. I always test new nutrients on unimportant plants, but thought it was unnessisary for adding calmag and a root booster. What a mistake. The day before yesterday, I did a res change. When I woke up yesterday the plants looked mostly fine, but a little saggy. Had a high ph, but this usually happens to me the next day after a res change. Went on about my business. Came back about 6 hours later, and it pretty much looked like it does in the pics. I paniced and tried to do the only thing I could think of. I mixed up a batch of ro and h202 and changed to that. Let it sit for about 2 hours, and then did another change to strait water to flush h202 out, since I grow in organic. Then mixed up a batch of new nutrients minus the Bio Root and Calmag. Let it sit over night, and took these pics when I got up. I dont think they're comming back from this. I have never seen plants look this bad. 

If someone things they will recover, Speak up. Otherwise I am starting the hacking here in a little while.

But all is not lost. I have 2 clones that were sexing next to the other plants that just happened to both be female. ! is my mango and the other my Blue Mystic. I also Have a Mango clone ready to flower on the side that is almost 3 feet tall and would fill out most of my screen. Looking to get those in today, unless anyone thinks I should wait out the Kush plants another day or 2 and see if they recover.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, they have been officially chopped down. Working on cleaning the tub and moving my 2 Mango and 1 Blue Mystic in there. I will post a pic update when I finish. I'm trying to make the best of this unforeseen mishap. Hope this serves as a caution for anyone trying new nutrients. Always test them out before you introduce them to your main grow or the results can be catastrophic. Even if it is just small adatives. Back to the ole drawing board. I'm really dissappointed though, I wanted a nice pile of this kush, and now I'll have to wait.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Another full day of work. I cut down all of my Blue Kush Clones. Cleaned the room out and gave the tub a good scrub. I added a second t-valve to the opposite side of the tub so I could hook the pump I use to drain it up and circulate the nutrients so they dont settle. This actually makes a pretty sturdy current in the tub since it is a 350gph pump. I had my Blue Mystic and Mango clones sexing under a cfl. I lollied them a week ago. I also had a 3 foot Mango clone just vegging in my clone tub. I went back to My foxfarm mix without the Bio Root and Calmag and I'll leave it at that for the rest of the grow. I worke the tall Mango into the screen and am curious to see how big it gets since I have never flowered a plant this big in my grow room. Not to worried about the other 2 small ones since they only need 1 screen slot per plant. I have half of my new veg room built and will have a pic update of that soon in the next few days. I was hoping to finish it today, but with redoing the hole flower room, i just couldnt find the time. Here's the Pics....


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I took some more pics with the lights off. It will be interesting the next few weeks to see how big the big one gets. To top it off I'm going out of town next week, so the person watching my room will actually have to do some screen training. I still am trying to figure out what the next batch will be. I'm thinking I might give the kush another go, just because I really like that herb. I've heard good things about mango, but have never smoked it. This will be my first fruit variety.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Shitttttttt....... THats a bummer. Whats next on the plate.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 27, 2009)

wonderblunder said:


> Shitttttttt....... THats a bummer. Whats next on the plate.


It is already started and the pics are right above. Seeing what I can do with one big plant under my light instead of the traditional 6. Giving it a try with mango since it is supposed to be a fairly high yielder.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright guys, I'm back. I must say my room did well while I was gone. Pistils are showing on the mango already. On the sexing clone it took 3 weeks, but with this plant, only a week and a half. I was impressed and assume its from the plant being more mature than the barely rooted clone. My traveling marijuana adventure worked like a charm. So lets lay out what I did and why...
To start, nobody wants to try to bring herb on a plane. It's never a good Idea. I did some looking around and it seemed like the best answer was to mail it. I went with the USPS becase their packages are protected by federal law and cannot be opened without a search warrant with the exception of the recipiant. When you sign ate UPS, FedEx, ect. that signiture says that can open your package for any reason at any time if they feel like it. Not saying you cant send things through them, but thats why I didnt. Next, I took what I thought I would need for 5 days worth of herb and ground it up in my grinder. I then used a simple pocket rolling machine and rooled 5 joints. I had no intention of smoking jays, but it was the backup plan incase I couldnt find a pipe down in sunny Florida. I then placed the jays in a siplock sandwich bag, and then into another bag until they were sealed in 4 bags, which seemed to stop the smell from seaping out. I then placed the bag in the middle of a Maxum Issuse I had laying around. Then cling wrapped the magazine pretty thourghly and maked it with a Sharpie so I wold know if it was tampered with during transit. Then I placed it in a USPS Express next day air document envelope and sent it the day before I left so that I knew exactly when it would arrive. On a side note, you should be prepared with a bougus return address because on next day air they make you put one on the package and if you dont or refuse to it may raise suspicion. I used the local bong shops address as kind of a joke in case they decided to try to track the oragins. I wouldnt recommend a "fake" address since they are the post office and if it isnt a real address, they might become suspicious. So with all of that out of the way, when I dropped it off, they said it would be there between 3-5pm the next day. I hopped on my plane and checked into the hotel upon arrival, but had gotten there at 12pm. I was a little nervous, but I go bact to check with the desk at 4pm, and they had a package waiting for me. Brought it back to the room and all of the contents arrived untouched and I was set with my herb supply for the week. This isnt a 100% gaurunteed method, but it seems like 9/10 time your stuff will show up without any problems. I hope this helps any other traveling smokers in the future. It certainly helped me.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Update:
Flowering: Day 12
Temps: 80F
PPM's: 1100
Res Temp: 78F
PH: 6.0

OK. The new plant is doing well. I have never personally seen a plant flower so fast. I have buds forming, not just a couple of pisltils since day 8 for 12/12. I credit the 1.5 month veg time for this since the clone I sexed of my mango took 3 weeks to show pistils. There is a slight nutrient burn showing on the tips of the leaves, but nothing I'm to concerned with. This was from switching the plant from a faily light ved ppm of 600 to a full strenght flower ppm of 1200. I expect it to fade off as the flowering continues. If it doesnt, I will lower the ppms closer to 1000. The spider mites are still making their presencre know and I will be sparying again today. Little bastards are hard to get rid of, but I have successfully removed them from my Piss clone and will be cutting clones to regrow my mothers today and save myself the headache of trying to treat full size plants. These new mite free clones will be moved to my new veg room. More pics of that later today. It is still not done since I am wating on a 400w MH to put in there for the mothers once they mature, but it is fully ready for them at this point. Once this Mango finishes I will be tearing down the whole flowering room and reconfiguring it for 2 of my screen setups with a bleach wipe down and bug bomb preceeding that. Not a huge pic update since there isnt to much to look at yet, but more as the situation changes.


----------



## B l a c k W i d o w (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuck man that's brutal what happened to your plants but it looks like you've bounced back! Bad ass journal!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, live and learn. I'm just glad I had something laying around to put in there so I didnt have to start with cuttings and wait a month for them to be ready. Still cant believe how fast this mango flowered. Thanks for stopping by and I'm glad you are enjoying the show. The journey continues. We'll have to see where it takes me next.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 12, 2009)

Update: Day 21(week 3)
PH:5.92
PPM:1050
Res Temp: 77F
Rm Temp: 79F
Humidity: 48%

Things are coming along well. It appears I have a slight N deficiency as well as Cal. I have added more to the nutrients when I changed the tub today. This is still the fastest I've ever seen my girls flower. This is usually what they look like at 5 weeks. I also added a 26w 10.0 UVB bulb above one section of the plant. I am hoping to see a noticeable increase in trichome production in this area. I have pretty high hopes since all high uv grows I've seen look frosty as hell. I cut a bunch of clones last night to re-grow my mothers in a spider mite free environment since it is too hard to try to get rid of them on full sized plants. I will try to put pics up of the new veg room tomorrow. Its still missing the 400w for my mothers when they're bigger, but hopefully I'll get that soon. If you have any questions or comments, feel free to leave them. Now...on with the bud porn!


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Update Day 26
Ph: 5.96
PPMs: 1050
Temp: 79F
ResTmp:77F
RH: 45%

I am now 26 days into flower and things are going well. The spider mites are still there and are semi under control. Still having problems getting the N dialed in right as you can see by the lighter green lower leaves. It is improving, but not like I'd like it to. My ph has been really cooperative over the last several weeks and I felt I needed to note that. Where ever I set it, it barely moves over several days. going from 5.95 to about 6.0 takes about 4 days. One thing I wonder about though is I usually have 5 more plants going and my ppms drop like mad. I would put 1100 ppm nutrients in and 2 days later, it would be below 800. now I put my nutrients at 1050 and they slowly climb. Is this a problem? Last res started out at 1050 and after a week made it up to 1200. I am starting to see a difference emerging from the uvb bulb. The ones directly under it are considerably further along in trichome production. Its not the they are more dense, but more so, the coverage is greater. More trichs on the fanleaves and to the tips of the smaller leaves. i actually took the time to crop these pics so you could see the trichs. So, On with the pics.


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Nov 20, 2009)

god damn i wish my 1st grow looked like that lol....+rep...beautiful


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 20, 2009)

marijuanaFTW said:


> god damn i wish my 1st grow looked like that lol....+rep...beautiful


Thanks. Technically this is my third. The first actually looked better. If you go through the whole journal, you can see the first(White Widow), then the second(Blue Kush) which died mid flower from a chemical reaction in my nutrients, and the pics above are actually the third(Mango) which is in progress. If you go back and look through it all, its worth it. There's a ton of pics and info.


----------



## marijuanaFTW (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah i read it all lol.....great job


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome scribed .very detailed i learned a lot thanks keep up the good work


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 24, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> awesome scribed .very detailed i learned a lot thanks keep up the good work


Thanks. If anyone can learn from my fuck ups and successes then we're winning the battle. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: Day 30(1month)
PH: 6.01
PPM's: 1130
ResTmp: 78F
RmTmp: 80F
Humidity: 40%

Been another good week for the Mango. Starting to bulk up nicely and getting frosty as hell. I changed the res last night, and for the first time the ppms dropped over night instead of raising. Went from 1130 down to 880. Pretty significant drop for a single plant in 12 hrs. Thats the kind of drop I'm used to with 6 plants in the tub. As a result the ph went a little out of control on the high side. When I woke up it was at 7.14, but I corrected it back down to 6.01 over a 4 our period, adding a little down every 30min or so. They are starting to get a little stink to them, but nothing crazy. I haven;t had really strong smell since I started and I credit that to the hydro setup. My buddy grows a lot of the same strains in soil and his shit smells like 10x stronger. Some would argue that's better, but for steathness, its would be nothing but harmful. I dont want people to read this and get the wrong idea. My herb smells srtong and fantastic, but you actually have to smell it. His you can smell through the jar, but I see that as a problem. But enough talking and on with the pics, any uestions or comments, feel free.


----------



## Integra21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lexodus said:


> lol...this is the first and only thread i have opened since being on this site, and this happens to be my 1st post on the site as well.
> 
> integra- thanks so much for taking the time and effort to make this thread!!
> 
> ...


Hi there, and thanks for stopping by. Never mind answering questions so here we go...

1st I shopped around and got great prices and also didnt have to pay for my first genetics(White Widow) so the first run cost about $1200.00usd. 

2nd I had no help with the design or construction on this entire build except for hanging mylar&poly. I had one friend that grows in soil give me 3 WW seedlings and a 100w Metal Halide light. Put them in the crawl space and started researching various places like Jorge Cervantes and Greg Greens Grow Bibles and started reading on forums just like this. Kinda mixed the best of all that would work in my area into a little room. Building and improving as I went along.

3rd It has obviously been changed around alot over the 9 months I have been doing this and will still change dramatically in the near future. The initial setup took about 3 hours. I started by using insulating foam to seal all of the corners of the room. took 2 cans($10). Used a 10'x10" sheet of blk/wht poly($12) to cover the floor. Then used 1mil Mylar($50) on the walls and ceiling that I hung with a staple gun. Once they were all mounted used a couple of rolls of duct tape($15) to tape all of the seams(floors, corners, ceiling). Then moved on to hanging the 100w mh(free) which you can pick up at home depot for $70. After the light was hung, set up the plants underneath and made a trip to the local grow store and picked up the Technaflora Recipe for Succes kit($33) and put it to use using the mix at 25%&50%. Initial setup complete. After that it was all spread out with a couple of hours here and there making hydro tubs(($195for3GH Airpumps, $30 airstones, $10 airlines+fittings, $15 tubs, $20 hydrotron+3.5"net pots) and then adding the flower room($260 400w light+lumatek ballast+2bulbsmh&hps, $25 Scrog Screen, $20oscillating fan, $30 cool mist humidifier, $12 Thermometer/humidity, $90 Hanna PH pen, $40 squirel cage fan)

4th I spend about 10-20min at a time in there 3-5 times a day, but that much is not nessasary. 5 minutes 3 times a day is doable with one day spending 30min changing tubs and res. but harvest time has been at least a full 8hrs both times with cutting, trimming, hanging, and butter making.

Here's a couple of pics showing the rooms progression:



























































This timeline really shows how empty my screen is with only 1 plant. Hope you guys enjoyed this. Sorry for the huge post, but I just try to be overly thourgh sometime.


----------



## meetjoeblow (Dec 2, 2009)

damn... i feel your pain about the crop lost. i had 17 plants in my last crops after i got rid of the males i was left with 13 females. i grew them all to around 5ft but some evil bastard snatch them all 3 days into flowering..... but i have a question and i was hoping u could help me. the seeds i used were just mids i collected around the neighborhood and i need something alot stronger. where did u get the seeds? which company. i just dont want to send my money off and get nothing in return


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nirvanah has pretty good strains at good prices and many people have had great results with them. I am working on their blue mystic right now. My other seeds came from www.marijuana-seeds.nl who I had great luck. got exactly what i wanted from them with some freebies in under 2 weeks. My next seedbank will be some of sannies from http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds-c-167.html?osCsid=d58397175c78b7ed8625aae6dbc7a60a. Hope this helps/ all have good prices, great strains, and reliable history. Good luck. Remeber, no mater how good the grow room is, it doesnt mean shit with crappy genetics. best money you can ever spend.


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 2, 2009)

very impressed


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 2, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> very impressed


Thanks alot. Just wait till the next batch gets going.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok guy, sorry it has been a little since the last update. I've been busy designing and building a grow room for a buddy. On top of that I been working on the setup for my new flower room and basically did the same for my new veg room including finishing the build minus moving my 400w light room up there for my mothers. I will go into details on those in just a sec. The mango is 51 days into flower and doing well minus the spider mite damage thay are enduring. Sadly I didnt get to take very many pics, but here's a teaser of the update that will hopefully be up tomorrow.










So, well start next with my buddys room. He has an unfinished basement in less that ideal condition. We started by building a 1/2" pvc frame that was 12'wx6'dx5.5'h. We wrapped it with panda film and taped all the seams on both sides with white duct tape, going for a sealed room that will be co2 enriched shortly. Total tent cost $120. Then we hung his light, a 600w lumatek with a xtrasun reflector($270). We hung everything using screw in hooks($7). After the light was hung, we ran 6" insulated flex duct($35) from outside to the light, from the light to an 8" duct booster(free) and then out the other side of the tent. Where you see the lines holding up the duct on the left half is where the other 600w light will also go shortly. We attached all ducts with clamps and then wrapped in white duct tape($20). For looks and reflectiveness we also wrapped the duct work with panda film white side out(free). Next we made a 4'x4' scrog screen out of left over pvc and wire fencing I had laying around(free) and hung it below the light. We then built the dwc tub($200), and placed it under the screen. The tub in the pics was actually changed out tonight for a better one after I took the pics because when I got there, saw how much the sides were flexing outword, and said we had to fix that today. the new tub is slightly smaller and much sturdier($10). The tub is set for 6 plants, but I having him run only 4 for his first run. It is a 17gal hevy duty tub with six 5.5" air discs running off of 2 GH dual Diaphram air pumps. After all of this was in place, we ran the electrical, we had an outlet to run an extention cord to power the lights and fans, but had to add a seperate outlet on it's own breaker for the portable a/c. We simply added a box to the side of the breaker box and put it on its own 20a breaker in an empty slot. Once the power was up, pluged in all the fans and light and tested to make sure they were all working properly and wouldnt trip the breaker. Then we setup the portable a/c and ran the ducts so it wouldnt use room air to cool the compressor and the room would remain sealed for the co2. then were filled the tub and mixed 1/4 strenght nutrients(technaflora set) and dropped in 4 blue kush clones I cut 2 weeks ago. They are currently under a 600w plantmax mh conversion bulb to veg for 3 weeks and then we are switching it out for a hornilux eye enhanced spectrum bulb similar to a Son Agro. The roots are starting to get into their growth groove and I hoping to give you guys good updates on this in the near future. If you have any questions or want more details on the build, feel free to ask. I didnt want to ramble too much. With that being said, here's the pics...I also forgot to mention this whole room is hidden by a wall of cardboard boxes, not the best camo, not my idea either, but definetly better than nothing.





































When I wasn;t there working, I was up in my closet, building my veg room. I also made a 3/4"pvc frame and wrapped it in panda film. 6'Wx5'Dx8'H. I used pvc and the old shelves out of the back of the closed to make a table. It stands 3' tall. I plan to use the top for my 6 mothers I am regrowing, and set up for triple clone tubs underneath. When I get my new lights for my flower room, I will be moving that 400w light up top for the mothers. The clones have a 100w mh, and 4 43w 6500k cfl's. At the moment, the room is mite free and has my newly grown Piss mom ready to move to the top shelf. Over the next few weeks I will be germinating new Mango, Blue Mystic, and Mazar moms since I lost them all to mites and the clones died in my first ever organic cloning attempt. I will also be moving my Blue Kush clones up there shortly once I have confirmed they are spider mite free. Here are finally some pics that I promised forever ago....




































If you have any questions or comments reguarding this build or growing in general, feel free to ask. I try to to every thing I can to help others and spread the joy of growing. Hope you all enjoyed this update, and there will be another tomorrow with an actual flower update.


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mango Day 54
Ph 5.87
ppm 915 
restemp 74F
RmTemp 75F
RH 30%

Ok were 54 days into flower. Almost all of the fan leaves have been lost to spider mites but the buds are still doing very well. I'd guess there's about a week or two left till harvest. Trichomes are going nuts and this stuff is super sticky, Despite this there is almost no smell in the grow room unless I shake the scroon. The old trend has continued where the ppms dont drop at all, but it still seems to like its envorinment. The mites are starting to worry me a bit more than normat since they have started eating on the bud leaves. I may harvest early if the damage increases much more. I dont really plan on giving any of this mite ridden Mango to any friends just cause it dont seem right. I have already cut a couple of samples and dehydrated them so I could see if the little basterds affect the smoke and it was fairly typical for weed cut and dried this way. The only real difference from when I did this with the widow, is even not flushed and dehydrated it had a citris tastes and an even stronger fruity after taste. almost sour. When I flush, I will use molasses water for the first 3 days and ro water for the last 4. and now onto the bud porn...


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 18, 2009)

wow everything looking nice and frosty


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, i give some credit to the strain and agro bulb, but they seem frostier than normal which I believe is from the uvb bulb.


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 20, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> Nirvanah has pretty good strains at good prices and many people have had great results with them. I am working on their blue mystic right now. My other seeds came from www.marijuana-seeds.nl who I had great luck. got exactly what i wanted from them with some freebies in under 2 weeks. My next seedbank will be some of sannies from http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds-c-167.html?osCsid=d58397175c78b7ed8625aae6dbc7a60a. Hope this helps/ all have good prices, great strains, and reliable history. Good luck. Remeber, no mater how good the grow room is, it doesnt mean shit with crappy genetics. best money you can ever spend.


do have us delivery


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 20, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> do have us delivery


all 3 of those sites have great strains and us delivery. Even really good pries. have used all but sannies currently, but my next order will be from them because he is an excelent grower and posts grows with his strains on opengrow, so you can actually see first hand how great they can turn out, not just looking at crappy little single bud pics.


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 21, 2009)

Integra21 said:


> all 3 of those sites have great strains and us delivery. Even really good pries. have used all but sannies currently, but my next order will be from them because he is an excelent grower and posts grows with his strains on opengrow, so you can actually see first hand how great they can turn out, not just looking at crappy little single bud pics.


i looked at sannies ,  good prices there as well . please let me know how you fare with them ,as i might want to get on board with sannie


----------



## Integra21 (Dec 22, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> i looked at sannies ,  good prices there as well . please let me know how you fare with them ,as i might want to get on board with sannie


Can do, if all goes according to plan, I will be ordering them in the next month.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 5, 2010)

wow man.. this is DEFF MY FAVORITE JOURNAL EVER!!!!!!!!! i fuckin love it!! love all the choices of strains.. and just the way everything is set up!! man.. if i had money.. this is the way i would wanna grow.. i ordered from nirvana a couple weeks ago... got my seeds in 8 days.. with 10 freebies!! soo i was happy.. i got white widow.. is that where you got ur white widow from for your 1st grow?? which was amazing by the way!! im really curious to see how the blue mystic turns out.. i was sooooooo tempted to order that instead of the white widow... and the black jack looked really good too.. one of the things that makes this thread soooo awesome is all the pics!!! i hate wen people make these big long journals.. and have like 1 or 2 pics.. or none at all... lol. u need more than just a couple pics.. i love looking at pics.. especially wen they look as good as yours do!! im praying my plants turn out 1/2 as good as yours did.. keep up the good work man.. deff subscribing to this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks. Glad you liked it. Pics are eveybodys favorites, so I always try to make sure there's a bunch. Not sure where the white widow is from, a buddy gave me them and claims he doesnt remember where he ordered them from, my best guess was either Dutch Passion or G13 labs.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 16, 2010)

Mini Update-

On monday, the 11th, I harvested my Mango. By far, was my saddest harvest so far. The mites had eaten anything that resembled a fan leaf within the first 4 weeks of flower. I feel this greatly effected my harvest. I also switched from the foxfarm trio back to my Technaflora set halfway through flower since even with a pump, the solids would settle and seriously damage the roots on the bottom of the tub. It seemed like the plant took weeks to recover from this and also affected my harvest. To top all of that off, as a lesson to all of the new kids, it seems if your plants loose every fan leaf on them, they cant handle full strength flower nutes. Looking back, that should have been obvious, but it wasnt. I has them at 1100ppm's for weeks and the ppm's wouldnt drop at all untull i got the pps to 800 or below. I feel like this also effected the harvest. all of that being said, the plants were fully dry as of yesterday(friday). The final weight came out to 47g's. The smell now, without curing, is fantastic. Supre friuty. not really a specific fruit smell, but more like fruit salad. Everyone who took a wiff, face lit up and said they had never smelled weed that smelled that good, I agree with them. And since they just went into jars today, I can only see it getting better. The taste is a different story. It does taste good, even though it hsnt cured yet. It is only disappointing because it doesnt taste like it smells or even like fruit at all. It is a very earthy taste and thats the only word I have to describe it. I have never tasted anything even close to it in my 27 years of life, and have no way of comparing it to something. Hopefully it will get more a a fruity flavor from curing. So under the circumstances, I am very plased that I still got some killer herb, despite all of the problems. Forgot to mention that the smoke is a very stron high/stoned mix that is pretty balanced. Gives you a soaring head high with an almost equal body buzz, no drowsyness though. The high lasts for about 3 hours.

On to the new stuff. Anyone familiar with my thread has a basic idea of my equipment. Well, over the last week, all of it has changed. I have upgraded from my 430w Agro to dual 600w's. Went with the Lumatek dual 600w dimmable running Ushio Opti Red's in SuperSun2 reflectors. Also changed out the constant intake for a sealed room. I added a 12,000btu portable ac that has dual hose so it wont suck out my co2. It is also a 12,000btu heater, dehumidifier, and air ionizer, which the plants have always loved and helps with the smell. I also changed out the squirel cage fan I had on my light for a 6" can fan, and put it on a controller, since 250cfm seemed excessive for my 10ft duct run. Kept my dwc tubs the same, but now there is 2 of them. The plan is to stager the flower by 1 month and have a harvest from 1 light roughly every month. Liked the idea of a constant supply more than a bulk kick every 2 months. I also changed from my bottled co2 on a timmer to a Hydrogen MiniGen that I will we water cooling with drain to waste tap water, and it is being controlled by a Setinel CPPM1 CO2 controller. Will be nice to see how my setup does with dialed in co2, instead of random bursts that got diluted quickly by the constant intake. Another product I'm putting to the test now is Lightning film. I normally use regular mylar around the plants, but it is thin and rips easily and is a bitch to keep clean. The new stuff is almost as thick as a tarp and is supposed to be completely washable. also has groves in it like a reflector, so it might have better light distibutiuon, but hot spots were never a problem for me. My old screen was 3'x3', the new one will be 3.5'x8'. Still have to build it and hang the lights and fans, but that will all be done by the upcomming weekend hopefully. Thats about it for the upgrades. For anyone who didnt know, my camera has been at the shop for a month, but I'm suposed to get it back tomorrow. Once the room is finished, I will do a big update on all of these upgades at work. I am going to be running Blue Kush under both lights this round, since I lost my Mango, Blue Mystic, and Mazar mom's to the basterd mites. I am currently regowing new ones from seeds in my new veg room. So bear with me guys, I hate having an update with no pics, its not my style. But I'll try to make up for it with a badass update within the next week. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to ask or post.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 19, 2010)

yep technaflora all the way in dwc thats how ya do it . as emeril says bam


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry to hear but the mango man but 47gs and nothing to laugh at!!! Cant wait to see the pics it all sounds awesome good luck man!!!


----------



## Dayute (Jan 20, 2010)

I love seeing good research, good planning, and of course good genetics lead to a great first grow. I think a positive first grow definitely leads to more enthusiasm in future grows. Love to see a grower progress and learn through experience and more research. Tough reading about the spider mites but it didnt seem to phase you and you've moved on to bigger and better. Are you gonna start a new journal with your new setup or just continue on this one as I'd like to follow along. My last grow was back in '02 and I like learning new things that have changed in the growing world and positive grows such as yours inspire me. Will start phase two in my growing life in a couple of months and am looking forward to it. Part of me likes the planning and learning aspects more than the actual yields.
Subscribed and +rep'd

Dont know if I missed it but how much did your outdoor plant end up yielding you? Thinking of trying my first outdoor over the summer but my growing conditions here are pretty horrendous (most humid place on earth with torrential downpours often, basically rainforest like conditions, may just greenhouse it.)


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Dayute said:


> I love seeing good research, good planning, and of course good genetics lead to a great first grow. I think a positive first grow definitely leads to more enthusiasm in future grows. Love to see a grower progress and learn through experience and more research. Tough reading about the spider mites but it didnt seem to phase you and you've moved on to bigger and better. Are you gonna start a new journal with your new setup or just continue on this one as I'd like to follow along. My last grow was back in '02 and I like learning new things that have changed in the growing world and positive grows such as yours inspire me. Will start phase two in my growing life in a couple of months and am looking forward to it. Part of me likes the planning and learning aspects more than the actual yields.
> Subscribed and +rep'd
> 
> Dont know if I missed it but how much did your outdoor plant end up yielding you? Thinking of trying my first outdoor over the summer but my growing conditions here are pretty horrendous (most humid place on earth with torrential downpours often, basically rainforest like conditions, may just greenhouse it.)


Thanks. Glad you liked it. If you didnt get a chance to read through all the way, its worth it. The white widow turned out much better than the Blue Kush and Mango. I have a feeling thogh that this upcoming round of blue kush will top it all. The mango was more of an expieriment than an actual grow, just seeing what I could get off of one plant instead of the usual 5-6 since it had already vegged for 2 months and I had no clones ready when the blue kush died. I think I officially caused a mite genecide. A couple of days ago, I took all the old equipment out, then ripped down all of the mylar and poly. Once the room was completely cleared out, I sprayed it from floor to ceiling with Organicide. Its supposed to kill mites and eggs. An hour later, went back and resprayed with a 1:4 ratio of bleach water and let it dry over nite. Came back in and wrapped the room with poly again. Got the light hoods and fan mounted today, and a lot of the other equipment preped to go in. Tomorrow will be another big day and I'm hopping to get the rest in(ac, co2 gen, ballast and timmers, scrog screen and air pumps)
As far as the outdoor, Put 1 plant in outside that was a 1 month old seedling in april. Harvested in early october and Yielded 7oz, but 2 of those ounces were moldy. If you want to try an outdoor in your area, I would reccomend a strain that has High mold resistance. Shouldnt have any problems then. As long as the oudoor is small, It was by far, the esiest, highest yield i got.


----------



## Dayute (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice, go crazy on those spider mites, if you dont get every last egg they'll come back. I've been considering outdoor for years just always worried about the mold problem since the rh and rainfall here is so ridiculous. I've got a couple months to figure it out. Our last chance of a freeze comes in March so I'll set that as a starting goal. Gonna go for something heavy sativa based with a long flowering time since weather stays warm here for so long. I read your journal from the beginning and was definitely impressed.


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 24, 2010)

And finally, the much anticipated udate after the rooms update. Been working hard for 2 week now. Completely stripped the room bare. Sprayed the whole place down with organicide and then an hour later with 1:4 ratio of bleach water. Rewrapped the whole room in panda film, then did around the screen in Lightning film. Put in a 12,000btu portable dual house ac/heater. Havent had to use it yet. Installed a Hydrogen miniGen and water cooled it with drain to waste, and hung the 2 600w's with a 6" canfan and used SuperSun 2 reflectors hooked to a dual 600w lumatek balast. Running the same dwc tubs I have always, but now there is 2. Just Put in the 3 larger Blue Kush clones I had into the left side of the screen and in the next few days, I will be putting 6 small Blue Kush clones in the right. The Screen is 3'x8'. Any questions about the build, feel free to ask, and now onto the goods.....

Blue Kush: Day 1
Rm Temp: 84F
Res Temp: 75F
RH: 37%
CO2PPM: 1500
Nute PPM: 1080
PH: 5.95


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 25, 2010)

o m g serious stuff . you are raising the bar my friend. have you ever used any other nutes , if so how does technaflora compare to them ? is that 4 air pumps ? sorry for so many questions . mad respect going out to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Whats up goofy, always happy to answer. I have used the gh flora series and the fox farm trio. Of the 3 technaflora's sset worked best for me. The other 2 just didn make my plants look as rich and healthy as this stuff. And yes, It's 4 air pumps. 2 per tub, running 6 5" air discs and 2 12" air sticks per tub(8total/tub) Anything else, Just ask.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 26, 2010)

how loud are your air pumps or do attaching them to the wall "deadin" the sound some . i going to upgrade mine to a more powerful pump .


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> how loud are your air pumps or do attaching them to the wall "deadin" the sound some . i going to upgrade mine to a more powerful pump .


Thats the reason I actually went with those pumps. There are definitly more powerful ones, but these are about as quiet as they get. and dont get me wrong, they still pump a ton of air, they just do it quietly. They are virtually silent weather they are sitting on the floor or mounted, I just try to keep anything with power to it off of the floor. Anything else, just ask.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 26, 2010)

ok i pick'in your brain what brand of pumps and model if i may ask please ? and seriously your setup rocks . some of the well know guy and gals on here are coming to see you work . keep up it bro i 'm straped in for the ride


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not a problem at all Goofy. The are General Hydroponics dual Diaphram air pumps. As far as I know, its the only one they make. On top of them being quiet and moving a good amount of air, they are also owner rebuildable. If you can work a phillips screwdriver, you can rebuild this pump. They move 20l/hr of air at 3psi. Here's a link to them, Cant find them much cheaper than here, but they gouge you on shipping. Most grow stores carry them for the same price.
http://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=471


----------



## DRIPS420 (Jan 31, 2010)

i have a question...what size air pumps are those? and what brand?
I have a sunleaves 600 and its pretty loud...is yours?


----------



## Integra21 (Jan 31, 2010)

DRIPS420 said:


> i have a question...what size air pumps are those? and what brand?
> I have a sunleaves 600 and its pretty loud...is yours?


the post directly above yours has all the info about the pumps.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 2, 2010)

Blue Kush
Day 7 Flowering
Co2 ppm: 1450























And here's the veg room as promised. I put the last pic here for refrence to the size of the piss mom
Piss Mom





New Blue Kush mom





Hopefully new Mango Mom





The Blue Kush clones going into flower tomorrow









and just one of my new flower tub being filled tomorrow





This was just a quick update, the next should be better. Had spent my whole weekend cleaning up the natural disaster in my basement. I was out on Saturday night and when I got home, heard the sound of rushing water. Went downstairs and the basement was flooded with 2" of water. It has wall to wall carpet. Aparently the water in line to the drain to waste valve for the MiniGen had poped off and flooded my entire room about 8" deep. The entire flower tub was submerged. Messed the nutrients up to 400ppm and 7.1ph. Spent the hole weekend sucking up water and drying my carpets. really sucked. After the water was soaked up, change the tub out with a fresh batch of nutrients. If you look closely, you can see the dried water dropplets on the walls. Hope I never have to fix a disaster like this again.


----------



## SotaFats (Feb 2, 2010)

Incredible and inspiring, Subd


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 3, 2010)

oh dam dude i 'm sorry to hear about that .no lasting damage to any of the equippment ? did you get on board with sannie ? that last pic is of your res , you got stones up the wazuu


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 4, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh dam dude i 'm sorry to hear about that .no lasting damage to any of the equippment ? did you get on board with sannie ? that last pic is of your res , you got stones up the wazuu


No, unfortunately didnt have the cash to get thenew genetics. No permenent damage to the house or equipment. As far as the air stones, its my self proclaimed rule that you can never have too much air and the more the better. I also feel it is esssential since my tubs are so shallow.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 4, 2010)

ok that's good i'm glad to hear that as far as the air stones go i wish i was able to run that many. i 'm still getting my equipment together.but cash is tight this time of year . and i agree with you cant have to many lol. (brain pick) where did u get thoses tub ? if ordered , may i have a link please? i really like the set up and i want to do someting like what you have tub-wise.i belive it would take less nutes to start it up .big tubs are wasteful in the beginning.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got them at Meijers in my area. Just a store like walmart or something should have similar ones. Its a steralite. And big tubs arent just wateful in the begening, since I only need 5 gal at a time of nutrients al the way through flower for 3-6 plants.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 5, 2010)

my orginal plans were for one of those giant tubs like 30 gal +. can you imagine filling that up ? needless to say i went with a smaller 5 gal one, but mine is deeper . i like the way yours are set up shallow, but wider .i 'm also thinking about doing 5 gal buckets on the next not round . with my area ht. is not an issue.i have 8 ft to play with


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 5, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> my orginal plans were for one of those giant tubs like 30 gal +. can you imagine filling that up ? needless to say i went with a smaller 5 gal one, but mine is deeper . i like the way yours are set up shallow, but wider .i 'm also thinking about doing 5 gal buckets on the next not round . with my area ht. is not an issue.i have 8 ft to play with


Wish I had that kind of height, butI wont until I move. Which wont be any time soon. And I have come to realize that being able to space the plants out further definetly helps with a scrog. The room I built for my buddy has a tub that holds 10gal, but isnt as long as mine, and it made it more difficult to train the plants.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

got the height nut not the light .dang i m rhymin lol . i just have a 400 watter . i 'm saving up some cash to do some upgrades and try to put together a better equipment . i just threw some stuff up just to see if i could do it .my ppp is almost ready. i got to go radio shack and get a trich - a - scope .


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 8, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> got the height nut not the light .dang i m rhymin lol . i just have a 400 watter . i 'm saving up some cash to do some upgrades and try to put together a better equipment . i just threw some stuff up just to see if i could do it .my ppp is almost ready. i got to go radio shack and get a trich - a - scope .


A 400w is still a good light. I beat up my widow and still got 10oz. As far as scopes go, I bookmarked this link from ebay and it sems like a pretty good scope and you cant beat the price with shipping, under$4.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170440716278


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 8, 2010)

Friends Room Update.

About a month ago I posted pics of a 600w room I built for a buddy. I know its been a while, but finally manage to take some pics of his progress. The pics dont look as good as normal(took with my phone) since I didnt have my camera, but they turned out pretty nice. I have only been there to check on it a few times, so info is estimates.

Blue Kush Day 32
PH: Around 5.9
PPM's: 950
Rm Temp: 72F
No co2 enrichment

For comparison, here is a shot from a month ago when we first setup the room






And this is what they look like now...













































They are coming along nicely. The smell is just starting to kick up, but not bad yet. At this rate, in another couple of weeks, I'll have some real bud porn for everyone. He is doing a pretty good job. The plants heath is great, he just didnt work them properly into the screen, but live and learn, I already busted his chops over it. Kinda ended up as a scrogged SOG. I will be taking pics of how mine are doing later tonight and have an update shortly after, probly late tonight. If you have any questions, I can try to answer them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

A 400w is still a good light. I beat up my widow and still got 10oz. As far as scopes go, I bookmarked this link from ebay and it sems like a pretty good scope and you cant beat the price with shipping, under$4.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=170440716278

sick bro thanks u r spot on i m glad radio shack was out of them i m doing the ebay one. next time i 'm ready to buy something i going to run buy you first cause you seem to know where the good deals are lol . scope's on the as well as that air pump






my fav .excellant specimen.wonder what that smokes like ?


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 9, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 14 Flower

































































Blue Kush(5), White Widow(1) Day 5 Flower


----------



## SotaFats (Feb 10, 2010)

Everything looks so healthy and vibrant.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. Been trying to keep it as good as I can this round. Been spending about an hour a day in there tending to them and making adjustments. Mainly been tweaking the food around a lot trying to get it just right since its all a little higher than I normally use. They want a lot more food than I am used too since this is the first run with the co2 at a constant and holding my temps at 80F+. Also first run with the brighter lights. They really seem to like full strenght veg food in 5 gal with a half gallon of formula of the bloom nutes thrown in that mix. It is my first time running veg nutes this late into flower, I usually go 1 week veg, then 1 week 20%veg 50%bloom, then starting week 3 with full bloom nutrients. I am planing on going to the 50/50 mix this weekend.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 12, 2010)

bump, bump, bump.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 21



























































Blue Kushx5 White Widowx1 Day 12


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 17, 2010)

oh man look at the tops on those girls . look like you are going to have major wt. in a jiffy awesome looks great


----------



## SotaFats (Feb 17, 2010)

Im sure you said earlier, Im just being lazy. 

Everything is so plush and happy. The roots are so White!!!! Just wonderful to see everything growing so fast. Those bud sites are everywhere. You gotta be grinning ear to ear every seconded your in there!!


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 17, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh man look at the tops on those girls . look like you are going to have major wt. in a jiffy awesome looks great


I am real excited about how its going. The only time I saw the initial flowers this big an nice were on this WW(1) that was my original sexing clone





wich grew my fattest bud.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 18, 2010)

oh man i got my new pump today . yah o m g that mofo is huge and heavy. max cap 20 liters /min 320 gph max pressure 3 psi power consumption 8w model # 0025b


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, they're real nic. As long as you got stones hooked to them they are silent. My bubbles make more noise than the pumps. Hope yours works as great for you as mine have. Had the first mess up in this run. My timer diddnt kick the light off and I didnt notice for 2 hours. Guess they got a 14 hour cycle today. Hope it doesnt mess with them. I dont think it did, but only time will tell.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 19, 2010)

dam . well it happened to me as well but mine was 24 hrs lights never shut off . but i didnt notice ill effects. i dont have my pump hooked up yet , ill probally wait until i do a res change some time this week end


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 19, 2010)

cool. let me know how it goes. And if yours weren't bothered by that, mine should be fine. I know certain strains can be more sensative to that than others. But they are still looking great, I'll just be keeping a closer eye for hermies.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

oh btw ppp will be coming down sunday or monday here's a link to my album stop by when you get time please https://www.rollitup.org/members/goofygolfer-156180/albums/current-project-10313/


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 20, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh btw ppp will be coming down sunday or monday here's a link to my album stop by when you get time please https://www.rollitup.org/members/goofygolfer-156180/albums/current-project-10313/


They're looking great goofy. What strain is that. Funny you used the Brow bottle for a size comparison, not a lot of people know how big that bottle is.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

ppp is the one thats ready and dna sour cream is the other one . she's still has way to go. i ll post harvest pics


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm taking you are liking the Technaflora line? They work Great for me as lone as I dont try to put the ppm's to high. Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

o i c yep i like them. i have not used anything else 'cause this is my first grow. i 'm a complete nube . i dont have all my gear yet no Co2. using dyi fan and dyi dwc res. i wanted to be sure i wounld fail before i started spending lots of cash on stuff.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 21, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> o i c yep i like them. i have not used anything else 'cause this is my first grow. i 'm a complete nube . i dont have all my gear yet no Co2. using dyi fan and dyi dwc res. i wanted to be sure i wounld fail before i started spending lots of cash on stuff.


Understandable. People make it sound difficult, but as long as you make sure the basics are taken care of you will usually end up with something decent.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Another Update on the friends flower room. Nice to be able to post some porn again. This is the same Blue Kush as mine, just doesnt have the CO2 yet and is under a Hornilux Enhanced spectrum bulb. They are currently 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Integra havent been here in a while did not even know you had another grow started those are some bad ass girls how many are in that dwc? They look fantastic.By the way thanks for the +rep on my girls im starting to get the hang of this thing finally hope they finish as well as they started...Peace


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 22, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey Integra havent been here in a while did not even know you had another grow started those are some bad ass girls how many are in that dwc? They look fantastic.By the way thanks for the +rep on my girls im starting to get the hang of this thing finally hope they finish as well as they started...Peace


My friends build has 4 plants in a 4'x4' screen. Mine has a 3'x8' screen with 3 one one side and 6 on the other. Its always nice to feel like you have good control over a strain.Thanks for stopping back by.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 22, 2010)

looking good bro .ppp is a partial harvest 719 g wet still have more to go but i m going to do a staggered harvest. i m 
about to put pics


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 23, 2010)

cant wait to see more.


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 24, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 28





















































































And here's the other side. They are at 18 days flower and doing well. You can see the widow closeups in the last couple of pics and its clear she wants a little more food than the rest. Cant wait for 3 weeks from now when the whole screen is filled out and in full bloom.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 24, 2010)

man that first pic looks like an air traffic control center with all the gadgets. lol and all the bud sights look like a lot full of gulf streams ready for take off...you are going to have some real fun soon...peace


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 25, 2010)

dam dude to canopy is like totally even nice .if i ever decide to do srog will you be my teacher


----------



## Integra21 (Feb 25, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam dude to canopy is like totally even nice .if i ever decide to do srog will you be my teacher


Sure Goofy. If you ever go that route it is very easy and pretty cheap to set up. People think it takes a lot of extra time to do, but its really just an extra 5-10 minutes every 2-3 days for the first 3-4 weeks. Once the stretch stops you just leave it alone and watch all of the wonderful buds form.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Kush Day 36
























































And here's the Blue Kush and White Widow at day 26

























here's a couple of close-ups of the Widow










I am also doing an expieriment to see if trimming under the screen really helps. On the side that is further along, I trimmed nothing. Only removing dead leaves and on the other side, I trimmed everything. I have always trimmed underneath, but was curious if not trimming would give the plant more resistence to problems with more lower leaves to destroy. Of course, it is said that doing this will decrease my yield since trimming is supposed to increse it. So now, time will tell. 

Here is the untrimmed side






and here is the side that is trimmed


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

nice even canopy. thats hard to achieve .A+ on that . everything looks perfect to me. oh btw my pocketscope is in and works like a charm .


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I saw you post it in your thread. Glad it worked out, seemed like it got some attention over there for the size. As far as the canopy, it is hard to get it just how you want it, but with every set I train, I just keep getting better at it and it keeps getting easier. Thanks for stopping in goofy and keep up the good work on your grow.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

LMAO yep it sure did ever hear less is more lmao.every thing you have told me works out perfect. its was good call bro i ll take advice from you antytime. thanks in advance for anymore advice you have


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok. Sorry for the lack of an update this week. I took the pics as usual on monday. Was busy that night and didnt get to do it, and then disaster struck on tuesday and I've been preventing the apocalypse since then(not really). I woke up Tuesday and came to check on my room, and the first thing I see is my CO2 is at 450ppm. Figured no big deal, been about 3 weeks since I changed it(usual time frame), and ran out to exchange the tank. Get home, hook it all up, and fire it up. But it just wouldnt light. I sat there cycling it on and off and double checking the fittings, but nothing would make the sucker light. During the troubleshooting, I elbowed my green light an shattered it(just made my mood that much better). Got a hold of HydroInnovations and went through the problem with them and came to the conclusion that I would have to send it to them. On a side note, their customer service has been great so far, we will see how it continuse. I told them that there was probly some condensation damage(which voids the warranty) but she said to send it in anyways since it seemed like my problem wasnt related, and even if it was, 80% of the time they fix it anyway. So I was pleasantly suprised by that. So I go back into my room to finally get around to checking the girls and I see a few mites crawling around on some of the middle leaves. This just about put me over the edge. So I decided it was time for all out warefare. Went to the grow store and picked up some industrial strength, greenhouse bug bombs to hit my veg and flower rooms with. Set it off on tuesday night when the lights went off, making sure all of my fans and lights were off first(your house might explode if you dont). They seemed to work very well and I will be setting off a second round tomorrow night just to be safe. Just as a word of caution, make sure to follow the instruction and dont get this shit on you or inhale it. I got a small whiff of it when I did it(very small) and had no problems initially. But after about 3hrs, i had a headache and a stomachache that was so bad it made my back hurt. Took the time to look up symptoms of poisoning and tratment and i fit the bill. I just took a shot of Pepto and drank a glass of water and the pain dulled enough for me to go to sleep. I felt fine the next morning. Keep in mind that re-exposure can cause the same thing and the insecticide takes 3 days to 2 weeks to break down. So follow all safety measures while working in your room for the next 2 weeks. This may seem a little extreme, and if both sides were going to be done in a week or two, I'd have let it go, but the right side still has about a month and I know the mite would reak havok on my girls and it was too late into flower to spray them with my normal organocide. All of these mite problems were caused by a stray egg that must have made it through the spraying in my veg room. I did a ton of back and forth work in both rooms and noticed the nect day that there was a very small ammount of them on a single plant, but it was enough for me to accidenally ttransfer them to my flowering room. So as far as mite control, be very through, I was in the flower room, but nowhere near as much in the veg room. Lesson learned. And enough talking, on with the pics fom monday....

Blue Kush Day 42
Ph 5.98
PPM 925
Res Temp 72F
Room Temp 82F
Co2 PPM 1250
rH 60%























































Here's the Blue Kush(x5)and White Widow(x1) Day 32

























Here's the close up of the widow


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 12, 2010)

wow bro sorry to here about the mites . hope you get everything back on track


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 12, 2010)

it seems like it, but I would have prefered not using insecticides on this killer herb. We dehydrated a sample of my buddys stuff and it was killer. That was a week ago too, so it'll be even better when we chop it.


----------



## SotaFats (Mar 14, 2010)

Intense, Jawdroppin!


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 18, 2010)

ok. Time for a big bud porn update. All the readers are up to date on the problems I have expierienced over the last couple of weeks. But with everything going on, a new problem created by an old problem surfaced without me noticing. When the CO2 generator stopped working I had so many thing happening at once, that I didnt take into account that plants need more food with high co2, and that the food should be backed off if the co2 was removed. So I burnt all of my plants a little since I was testing the max amount of food these girls could handle and then had the co2 crap out. I forgot to dilute the food initially. The food is now dialed in and the burn has stopped, but the damage has been done. Just makes me sad to see my girls that were on the verge of perfection reduced to what they look like now. That being said, it is also late into flower and some of the leaves are naturally yellowing. With all that being said, just dont be disappointed when they dont look as good as the did nin the past, but they still look great. So on with the update....

Blue Kush Day 51
Rm Temp 78F
RH 55%
CO2 ppm 400
Res Temp 71F
PH 5.99
PPM 800














































































































And Here's the Blue Kush(x5)White Widow(x1) at day 41































Even with all that I found time to order 6 new strains. They are all from Sannie's shop. I am real excited to get thes germed and growing. Here's the list with thinks for those who are interested

KO Kush
http://www.sanniesshop.com/ko-kush-f3.html?currency=usd

Madonna
http://www.sanniesshop.com/madonna.html?currency=usd

Kolossus
http://www.sanniesshop.com/kolossus-en.html?currency=usd

Hericules(Fem)
http://www.sanniesshop.com/hericules-en.html

Cheeseberry Haze
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-haze-en.html?currency=usd

Cheeseberry
http://www.sanniesshop.com/cheeseberry-en.html

I wont be popping them all at once, but rather a few at a time to find a suitable other for each strain. Thanks for stopping in, and I'll give a report on Sannie and his strains once I get them and get them going.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 18, 2010)

dam bro thats's first rate looks awesome


----------



## snowbyrd (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG that is the shit, I gotta do this sum time


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 19, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> dam bro thats's first rate looks awesome


Thanks Goofy. Yor stuff is looking great to. Im baked as shit off of my buddys harvest right now. I forgot how good this stuff really is. Cant wait to cut mine. We made bubble hash off of his. still waiting to try that.


snowbyrd said:


> OMG that is the shit, I gotta do this sum time


I wish you luck if you choose to. If you ever have any questions, feel free to ask. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

ko kush and cheeseberry yep i just pulled my chair a little bit closer . i like to try them my self


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 24, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> ko kush and cheeseberry yep i just pulled my chair a little bit closer . i like to try them my self


Yeah, I cant wait to give them a go. Those were my 2 short flower strains. But I'll most likely get the Hericules going first since its feminized and Im just gona cut clones and have faith, no sexing first.


----------



## Integra21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Time for a huge update. I've been really busy the last few weeks tending to the ladies, making bubble hash from my buddys trim, and harvesting the right side of my screen. On top of that had to deal woth enroling in school(havent been in 7 years), and I just finished a 3 fay run in the hospital from severe abdominal pain. To add to that, my seeds showed up and my co2 generator came back from repair. So needles to say, it has been a busy 2 weeks. Somewhere in there I made canna butter from the left over pulp from the bubble hash, but that didnt turn out so great(takes 6 cookies to get a buzz). It was just an expieriment that didnt go as planed, but you cant win them all. 

So here are the last pics taken before harvest a little over a week ago
Blue Kush Day 57
RmTemp 77F
RH 60%
co2 PPM 450
Res Temp 72F
PH 5.99
PPM's 780







































































And this is the bubble hash I made from my buddies harvest. There was a plastic grocery bag full of trimm that I used a 4 bag set on with ice water and an egg beater. The final weigh was 14.3 grams of hash, I kept just under half for doing all of the work
















Then my seeds showed up. I ordered 6 strains from Sannie in the post above and they sent 2 freebies(JackberryxNYCD, Killing Kush Fem) Here are some shots of those and my seed collection. I currently have 13 different strains and a ton of bagseeds. THe bagseeds are the loose ones in the tote.
















And here's the Harvest Pics. I cut last tuesday(3/30). It was actually a lot more than I expected. I dont know if I hit my 16oz goal, but I think im in the 12-14oz range, but wont know for a few more days. I used my portable a/c box for drying, I put 10 lines to dry in, but ran out of space quickly. I put 3 more lines up in my closet which barely held the rest. I kept all of my popcorn fluff to the side to make butter with and have a 5gal bucket full of primo trim to make hash with. I should be making those sometime this weekend. Here;s the harvest pics













































And if anyone was curious, the all black gun is my Glock21 and the green and black one is my Springfield Armory XDm. Used for size refrence. Bor are full sized(not subcompact)


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just finished scraping the bubble hash off the plates. Ended up with way more than I expected. Literally double what I got off of my buddys. The weights were as follows by bad size...
160u=3.5g
75u=15.6g
25u=10.6g
All that total up and sitting on the scale...


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 3, 2010)

nice haul over an zip on hash f- inn sweet . what your bubble bag set up how many bags what are the microns ect ect


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

It is a 4 bag set with the sizes listed above except the 220u bag which is the work bag all the trim goes in.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a hard time on another thread about what my hash looked like, so I reworked the hash balls more evenly and took some fresh pics. THese are the 73u and 25u hash balls reworked for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Apr 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks for the show!
Very Awesome turnout on both hash and harvest!
Cant wait to see yer next grow!
+REP


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 4, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the show!
> Very Awesome turnout on both hash and harvest!
> Cant wait to see yer next grow!
> +REP


Thanks a lot. Glad you liked the show. I cant wait to get the next one going, but I have been so busy and in and out of the hospital so I didnt get my clones cut till today. So there will be a few week delay getting it all up and running. But I still have the harvest of the other half of the screen to look forward to so that will be nice. I'll probly take pics and do an update tomorrow with whats left. Thanks for the rep.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 5, 2010)

The final weigh in is done. I was pretty suprised with the outcome. so heres the low down.
3 Blue Kush Clones
Flowered 9 weeks
Bud=451 grams(16oz3grams)
Hash=29grams


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 5, 2010)

Again nice haul bro . load a bong and burn 1 for me


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 6, 2010)

Consider it lit.


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Kush Week 9
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 52%
PH 5.99
PPM 750
Res Temp 73F













































And here's the widow


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok. Finally as promised. Its time for the harvest update. The first pics were taken the day before chop, and the jarred pic is from today, about a week and a half after chop. The harvest weight from this side was 15oz 27 grams. It would have been closer to 18oz, but the widow runted out compared to the others and only put out 24 grams. So between the 2 harvests(the whole screen) I got 32oz and 2 grams. These weights are of actual buds only. I ended up with about 4.5oz of popcorn fluff. I used some to make my last batch of butter, but the rest is going into the upcomming bubblehash I'll be making. I'll post how that goes when its done. I have kind of high expectations though since the last round of bubble gave me over an oz. So, on to the pics, I hope you all enjoy, and any comments or questions are welcome.

























And here's the widow, you cant tell in the pic, but it ended up about 50% purple





and here's my jars of goodies. This herb is fantastic. It has an incredibly strong smell and taste and a high that really knocks you on your ass. Everyone who had the pleasure of smoking it said it was the best herb they have ever had. I cant even describe either the taste or smell, dont really have words for it other than strong and great.





And before anyone says it, this stuff could have gone another week or two, but it had to come down before the big 420 party I had at my house because the smell was so strong.


----------



## BloomBrothers (Apr 28, 2010)

Be interested in selling that 430hps integra21..................


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 28, 2010)

BloomBrothers said:


> Be interested in selling that 430hps integra21..................


 No, sorry. I am using it on my mothers. I needed it because I have 8 mothers goiing right now and florecents werent going to cut it.


----------



## Integra21 (May 22, 2010)

Heres a small update. Getting the room all fired back up. I running 4 Piss clones(the strain I grew outdoors) on the left side, and I'll be putting some more Blue Kush clones in on the the right soon. I put the piss in and left the lights on 24hrs to let the girls get used to their new environment and recover from the root damage they suffered trough getting from my clone tub to the flower tub. I'll have more info on the next update when both sides have plants and the light cycle has started















And here are some shots of the Blue Kush after it has been curing for about a month. Truely killer herb. An incredibly strong Taste and smell that is musky and sweet with an almost citris hint but not really fruity. Burns your nostrils a little when breathed deeply. The Kigh is a good balance of a strong high with a strong but uplifting boddy buzz. A true pleasure to smoke.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 3 Flower
PH 5.8
PPM 850
Res Temp 70F
Room Temp 80F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 650






The Piss(left side)is the local strain I grew outdoors last summer and figured I'd give it a go indoors to see what it could do. The 4 clones of it were vegged in the flower room while the Blue Kush clones were finishing rooting in the veg, it really helped get them big and ready for the flip. On the Right side is % Blue Kush clones that are from the same mom I ran lsat grow. The next Set will be of 2 of my new strains, either Cheeseberry and K.O Kush or Madonna and Kolossus. The new meters seem to be working better than the old dip in ones I used on the previous grow. So I am now using those readings and the plants seem to be loving it. Since there is no bud for budporn yet, I decided to do some close veg shots that reminded me of bud porn. Hope you guys enjoy, If you have any questions, feel free to ask.






























And I also took the time this weekend and used the garbage bag(13gal) full of popcorn bud from the last grow and busted out the bubble bags. I ended up getting a good ammount of hash from it and I still have a whole other bag of trim to do, best weight so far.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Another new update. Girls are doing well, I'd say even better than last time, but its pretty close. The piss have stretched like nuts over the last week. The Blue Kush finally finished greening up and growth has also exploded noticeably. They have been eating about 150ppm work of nutrients each day, which is a little higher that the last couple. I found this a little strange due to the fact the the c o2 generator has been out of commission sine 3 days before flower. I have it all torn apart and diagnosed, just a piece of teflon tape stuck in the gas line, but im still figuring out how to get it out, really wish I had a compressor in the garage. But enough rambaling, on with the update.

Piss & Blue Kush 10th day of 12/12
PH 5.9
PPM 750-775
Res Temp 71F
Rm Temp 79F
RH 48%
CO2 PPM 660




















Piss Close-ups






























Blue Kush Close-ups


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 21, 2010)

Time for another update. Day 17 of 12/12 and we got bud porn this week. Switched over to flower nutrients on Monday. Hope you enjoy the pics.

Piss & Blue Kush Day 17 of 12/12

Rm Temp 79F
CO2 PPM 660
RH 50%
PPM 750
PH 5.8-6.1
Res Temp 71F


----------



## allen bud (Jun 24, 2010)

word real nice grow and show ! nice


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks. I work pretty hard at it, but I have been pleased with the results.


----------



## Integra21 (Jun 29, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 24 of 12/12
CO2 PPM 550
Rm Temp 79F
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 750
Res Temp 71F


























































































Some of you might notice that the saw tips on the leaves are a little more curled than last week, this was from me putting 4ml of SnowStorm Ultra into my 5gal res. It had no other advers effects on the plants, but did make those tips curl more than they were. Is this the begening of a K burn? I have had it in small ammounts on every grow of mine so far. As always, if you have any questions or comments, feel free to post them here.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 32 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 550
RH 50%
Res Temp 71F
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM 730


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 9, 2010)

fuck ya man, thats the most even scrog canopy ever!! MAD PROPS. one of these days ill go back and read how you built this AMAZING cabinet of glory lol. Keep up the professional work man!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 9, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> fuck ya man, thats the most even scrog canopy ever!! MAD PROPS. one of these days ill go back and read how you built this AMAZING cabinet of glory lol. Keep up the professional work man!


 Thanks. When you get the time, let me know and I can give you a link to the actual journal, which is a lot quicker to go through. Not a lot of coments in there. Thanks for stopping by,


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Jul 9, 2010)

shoot me a link! im about to have some extra spending cash and want a cabinet to grow a shit load of personal, I love scrogs it makes every nug on the plant a perfect top almost. i like how professional your shit looks too, every has it place, definitely not a random closet grow lol. Ive got a bunch of seeds from the quadruple thunder special (attitude) that i want to get going. Thanks for the help man!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 11, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> shoot me a link! im about to have some extra spending cash and want a cabinet to grow a shit load of personal, I love scrogs it makes every nug on the plant a perfect top almost. i like how professional your shit looks too, every has it place, definitely not a random closet grow lol. Ive got a bunch of seeds from the quadruple thunder special (attitude) that i want to get going. Thanks for the help man!


Much Quicker read through on this one
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/221186-balls-out-first-grow-whie.html

And even faster read through and Hi-Res pics where you wouldnt belive the detail here
https://www.growery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/244075
This one a bunch of the pics are missing in the middle, but the 1st grow in the begening of the journal is in so much more detail so its well worth the look. It will be more helpful in the end. Hope this helps, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Plants are doing great. The Blue Kush isnt growing as good as last time but Im going to give it some time to see if they turn around. I think it was caused by the Snow Storm Ultra. I got clones from each mom in the room sexing and so far I have 2 males, 2 females, and 2 undetermined. I am going to move the Kolossus out and continue to flower it so I can collect pollen for my first breeding experiment. If its ready in time, Im going to breed it with the Blue Kush and the Piss. And now onto the update, I hope you guys like bud porn...

Piss & Blue Kush day 41 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
CO2 ppm 600
RH 50%
PH 5.8-6.1
PPM 350-700
Res Temp 68-71F






















































































































































And here's the sexing clones, The Kolossus has been my most vigorous healthy plant of the 6 seeds I planted and Im really looking forward to breeding with Hi. The plant Also has excelent structure and flowered fasterthan any of the others.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, I just did my first res change in the Piss with the new batch having gravity and snow storm in it. I put 1 teaspoon of each into my 5 gallon mix. I also got my co2 generator running again. I was waiting for a part from Hydro Innovations, but I realized that when I finished fixing it last week and tested and it didnt work, that the gas was out. It shouldnt have been, but hey, what can I do. Then to my suprise, I look on the front porch and my box from them was waiting. They were supposed to send me a simple gas tube with the orafice attached, but when I opened the box, it was an entirely new Minigen. So now I have 2 functioning minis, always nice to have a backup. So thank you Hydroinnovations. Even though I had problems with the unit initially, there cutomer service, tech support, and free minigen more than made up for the incovienience. And even though there isnt much info out about the minigen, It really is a great co2 gen for small gardens. I wouldnt be able to use any burner but theirs.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jul 22, 2010)

wow looks great btw i ve lurkin but not postin


----------



## toy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey interga21 this is my first post. Im new to bubbleponics and DWC and am doing my first setup so I have a few questions if thats cool. First off Id like start by saying Ive read all 18 pages of this thread and its been awesome, also I have read the Rosemans DIY Bubbleponics.
Ive started wrong already, i thought i would need a taller container rather than short but long container like yours. But Im probably gonna down size.

My questions are:

1-did you put a inline check valve in each one of your air hoses or is there no need with the General Hydroponics Dual Port Air Pump?
2- is the GH Dual port air pump strong enough to support two smaller seperate containers, just your opinion? 19L x 13W x 12H X 2 CONTAINERS?
3-whats your take and have you tried advanced nutrients? was thinking of trying their 3 part system.
4-do you have a seperate humidifyer/dehumidifyer or is it a combo with the dual hose AC / Heater? and wich brands did you choose?
5- how are you liking those neoprene inserts for clones? waste of $ ? are they reusable? Do youhave good results?
6-My last qustion for now, what holds down your screen for the scrog setup? the weight of itself? The plants cant lift it

PS

Im going with a homemade bubbleponics with 8 tit water manifold 6 to the net cups , one capped, and one for my soon to be build fogger.

my Question to anyone is How long do i run my water pump? Ive read 24/7, 3-6 times for 15min daily on timer , or is it personal preference? Is it a Waste of time?
after reading this grow im thinking of scraping the pump and just using the fogger with the DWC setup.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 22, 2010)

toy said:


> Hey interga21 this is my first post. Im new to bubbleponics and DWC and am doing my first setup so I have a few questions if thats cool. First off Id like start by saying Ive read all 18 pages of this thread and its been awesome, also I have read the Rosemans DIY Bubbleponics.
> Ive started wrong already, i thought i would need a taller container rather than short but long container like yours. But Im probably gonna down size.
> 
> My questions are:
> ...


 I have seen people use bubbleponics with great results, but to me, dwcc is way simpler, cheaper, and has less inherant problems because of the simplicity. As long as you run enough air, you can fill your res to the point where the net pots are a little over 50% submerged under water and have absolutely no problems. My grow is proof. The bottom of my net pots are submersed for the entire grow(about 40%).

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I hope this helps and thanks for stopping by. And good luck with your upcoming grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Piss & Blue Kush Day 52 of 12/12
Rm Temp 79F
RH 55%
CO2 PPM 1450
Res Temp 68-71F
PH 5.5-6.2
PPM's 350-700





















Blue Kush Bud Porn

























Piss Bud Porn

































































If you didnt notice, Im starting to get a little purple on the Piss. I dont know if its from the strain or the snowstorm.The buds feel super dense, like really rock hard. I am keeping an eye on the trichs, and I expect the Piss to finish up in the next about 2 weeks. The Blue Kush is finally starting to put on the weight a little. For refrence its about 2 weeks behind the Piss. Hope you enjoyed the pics and if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 29, 2010)

I did my breeding experiment yesterday. I collected pollen, which was a lot harder than I though it was going to be. I read to just hold a piece of paper inder a branch and shake it and you shoud get tons of pollen, but that wasnt the case at all. I had about 10% of the pods open, but when I shook it nothing fell. Then I read somemore and the said to wrap a bag around the branch and just let it fall and you should have a lot in a few days, but it got all moist in the bag and I didnt notice any pollen and if there was any it would have been contaminated by the moisture, so I finally just broke the main stalk and left the plant haanging over a shelf I wapped in mylar, let pollen fall on it for 2 days, and then just scrapped it into a film canister with a piece of paper. From there I got my supplies to pollinate my Blue Kush that are growing in the flower room(Brown paper bag, scissors, duct tape, pollen in film canister, and a paint brush).





I went in and made almost an envelope around the 2 branches I wanted to pollinate with the paper bag and tape...










Then I shut off all air movement in the room(1 fixed fan, 2 oscillating, and the a/c) Then I carefully opened up the film case on dipped the tim of the brush into the pollen and applied it to the pistils...





I was very careful not to make any jerky movements while handling the pollen and brush, but Im sure a coule of grains of the pollen might have gotten loose, but I wont know for sure until after the harvest. Then I carefully taped the bags shut making sure to move them as little as possible(wasnt easy, there has to be a better way)and have left them for the night. I also left all of the fans off but turned the a/c back on. I plan on leaving the buds wrapped for 2 days and then opening the "envelopes" and spraying them down with water to ensure the pollen wont pread once opened. At that Point I will turn the fans back on.










This was my first attempt a breeding so any input, critisism, or comments would be much appreciated. I hope I did it good enough to work, but I wont know for a few more weeks. I will be sure to update about it at harvest to let you know how the ones I did turned out and if I accidentally pollinated anything else. If anyone has a better way of doing this, I would love to hear about it, It was a lot more difficult to do than I expected, Im sure a dedicated room for such things would be much better, but thats not an option right now. But it might have been easier if I wasnt royally f'ed up on hash cookies when I did it, but who knows...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

]Piss & Blue Kush Day 61 of 12/12
Rm Temp 80F
CO2 ppm 1500
RH 50%
PH 5.5-6.3
PPMs 350-700
Res Temp 67-71F





















Some Blue Kush Bud Porn























































The Piss Bud Porn
















































































And as promised, Here's the ghetto flower room I built to flower my males,










The Kolossus Male





The Madonna clone for sexing/breeding





And the Killing Kush





Just for refrence, I did almost no upkeep on the ghetto room. I never ph'ed or checked ppms. I just put them in there, checked on them every 3-4 days, collected pollen twice, and refilled the res once. So for no maintenance in a hydro setup, I think they are doing pretty well..


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my harvest pics. Just finished an figured I'd share. Took 7 hours for 3 people to trim. The buds are the most dense I've ever grown. Solid as rocks. I ended up with almost a full 13gal garbage bag full of leaf trim and I am cutting down all of the lower growth in a few days and will make more hash with it and the leaf trim. From past experiance it looks to be around the same amount of herb(roughly a pound) and I should get about 2.5oz of hash from all the trim and popcorn buds. Keep in mind this is only the Piss harvest(half the room). The Blue Kush will be harvested in about 4 weeks.


----------



## KingIV20 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey dude I'm just cruising by ur grows and I'm really impressed at what I see! Definitely subbed and +rep. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 8, 2010)

Damn Integra!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 8, 2010)

KingIV20 said:


> Hey dude I'm just cruising by ur grows and I'm really impressed at what I see! Definitely subbed and +rep.
> Keep up the great work!


 Thanks a lot and thanks for the rep. Glad you like it, pull up a chair and get comfy cause the show is far from over.


chronichaze said:


> Damn Integra!


 Thats exactly what I said when I was chopping it, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## smertx (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice grow dude!....just one thing: you care about your pollen but on the other hand your "Piss" buds are full of nanners/bananas oO?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn this cabinet produces some top quality nugs there. Amazing grow and cant wait till the rest is harvested and curred and its all weighed up. Those are 2 600w's in there right?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

smertx said:


> Nice grow dude!....just one thing: you care about your pollen but on the other hand your "Piss" buds are full of nanners/bananas oO?


 Is that a question or a statement? The Piss has no "bananas" or any other hermie traits. I think you or just seeing the foxtailing on the buds which hapens to a lot of strains and is more likely to happen with high ppms. Not the case with mine though, its genetic. That is just more herb for me to smoke. Thanks for stopping by. Glad you like the grow.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 9, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Damn this cabinet produces some top quality nugs there. Amazing grow and cant wait till the rest is harvested and curred and its all weighed up. Those are 2 600w's in there right?


 Yep. 2 600w's above a 3ft x 8ft screen. Last run kicked a pound per light, Im hoping to beat that this round, we'll see. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## toy (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey integra, Im back to pick your brain.Im wondering how your keeping your res so low in temp??? I have been putting ice in a zip lock with a weight to sink it to try and lower the temps. But its not bringing it down enough to where i want it. Its getting as high as 79F and as low as 76F. Ideally id like the temps your getting. I do have a slight heat issue but yesterday i hooked up an AC Unit to drop Room Temps. and so far so good.
-How do you keep res temp low?
-Do you use a silcate eg. RHINO SKIN??
-Do you use anything other than Technaflora : BC bloom, Boost, Grow, sugar daddy, superthrive B-1, magical, root66, awesome blossom? 
-Im also curious as to the size fan you use to cool your lights? CFM? 4-6"?
-is it hotter under lights at your lid than average room temp?

Thanks for all your help and input as always!!! Iam not worthy........yet!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 11, 2010)

Any possibility of a Mg def., I am also growing WW and had the same leaf problem, I was told it was spider mites, overfert etc. ended up being Mg def, I use RO water though, my second generation is looking much healthier than the first mother, I have been adding cal mag+ and seeing good results. Just a thought, I am new to this site, but your first grow looks excellent!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

The answers are in your quote below


toy said:


> Hey integra, Im back to pick your brain.Im wondering how your keeping your res so low in temp??? I have been putting ice in a zip lock with a weight to sink it to try and lower the temps. But its not bringing it down enough to where i want it. Its getting as high as 79F and as low as 76F. Ideally id like the temps your getting. I do have a slight heat issue but yesterday i hooked up an AC Unit to drop Room Temps. and so far so good.
> -How do you keep res temp low?
> I dont actually actively do anything to keep the temps down. When I built the room, I insulated the concrete floor with 1/2" styrafoam insulation board. My room temos get fairly low at night(low 70's-high 60's). In the morning, right when the lights come on, the res temp is usually between 67-69F and by the end of the lights on it climbs its way up to about 70-71F. I keep my room temps right at 79-80F and thats about it.
> -Do you use a silcate eg. RHINO SKIN??
> ...


 Always happy to help, I want everybody to be doing as good or better than me. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


jpdnkstr said:


> Any possibility of a Mg def., I am also growing WW and had the same leaf problem, I was told it was spider mites, overfert etc. ended up being Mg def, I use RO water though, my second generation is looking much healthier than the first mother, I have been adding cal mag+ and seeing good results. Just a thought, I am new to this site, but your first grow looks excellent!


 It was actually nutrient burn on the widows. But this is a very long journal and that white widow grow was from a while ago. If you liked that, you should skim through the rest and get caught up. I am currently getting near the end of my 5th grow. A lot of shit, good and bad, happended between the first and current. Thanks for stopping by and sharing your experiance though, its bound to help someone.


----------



## valuablevariable (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, youve taken growing to a whole new level.
Im loving all the pictures, scrolling through them is like watching a movie of a grow from start to finish, seeing months of work go by in seconds and seeing the results. Keep it coming


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Will continue to. Cant wait to get the new girls(Madonna) in on the Piss side. I skipped updating the Kush this week, but Ill do a good one next week. Glad you're enjoying the show.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this site and not great with computers to begin with!, I realized that I posted a reply to an old page of this thread(oops!) I must say the journal, grow and pics are of top notch! I need to spend some more time on the computer with you guys and get ideas and really dial in! I am growing in a modified aeroflo2, using 2 600w lucolux(GE) bulbs, lumatek ballasts with daystar ac hoods, I am running a co2 generator,(no water or air cooling) which is a small heat prob, sentinel is supposedly coming out with the heat exchanger soon, this generator is controlled by the chhc-1, I love this unit, it keeps everything in check! I run approx 20g res with a slight temp issue(frozen 2 liters are helping, but are a pain) any thoughts on using one of those 5 day coleman coolers instead of blowing 500 on a chiller, I need to ditch my dehumidifier(which is creating a lot of heat also)and get an a/c before the chiller. Oh I am using GH nutes, lucas formula with a few of their supplements, along with Botanicares cal mag +, Keep up the good work!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

jpdnkstr said:


> Hi, I am new to this site and not great with computers to begin with!, I realized that I posted a reply to an old page of this thread(oops!) I must say the journal, grow and pics are of top notch! I need to spend some more time on the computer with you guys and get ideas and really dial in! I am growing in a modified aeroflo2, using 2 600w lucolux(GE) bulbs, lumatek ballasts with daystar ac hoods, I am running a co2 generator,(no water or air cooling) which is a small heat prob, sentinel is supposedly coming out with the heat exchanger soon, this generator is controlled by the chhc-1, I love this unit, it keeps everything in check! I run approx 20g res with a slight temp issue(frozen 2 liters are helping, but are a pain) any thoughts on using one of those 5 day coleman coolers instead of blowing 500 on a chiller, I need to ditch my dehumidifier(which is creating a lot of heat also)and get an a/c before the chiller. Oh I am using GH nutes, lucas formula with a few of their supplements, along with Botanicares cal mag +, Keep up the good work!


I think you mislead you with what I said. This is a current thread that gets updated weekly. But the title still says 1st grow, but this journal has grows 1-5 from start to finish in it. But from your earlier post, it seemed like you only read the begenning. for the 4th and current(5th) grows I updated my room to be running dual 600w's, in my custom dwc, with water cooled co2 gen, and a dual hose portable a/c. But enough backround info, on to some helpful answers.

One of the most important things you can do is keep your room temps under control. Having them too high effects a lot of different shit. By nature, any temps above 85F will greatly stunt plant growth. Also temps in this range will make your res temps get way to high. If you are having heat problems, I would say cut out the co2 until you can get the temps under control, since it is only making the problem worse and preventing the benefits of it from taking place. Using a cooler as a res can help with the res temp problem, but you will still have to do the water bottle thing. Also getting rid of the dehumid will help with the temp problems, and providing you can setup a proper intake and exhaust, it could really take care of your heat and humidity. Do you air cool your lights? How do you like the GH nutes? I didnt really like the results I got from them, but I have seen other people do better. Good luck with your grow, and I hope this helps. Any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Rtoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Dude good job. Fkin awesome

A+++


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Rtoke said:


> Dude good job. Fkin awesome
> 
> A+++


 Glad your diggin it, I know I sure am. Stick around, the show is only going to keep getting better. Thanks for the compliment and happy growing to you sir.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 19, 2010)

I am cooling my lights with a canfan 6" HO, from outside the room, I have a y at the intake side of one of my hoods and a motorized damper hooked to the cooling output of my chhc-1 as well as an active intake fan(when the temp gets above 88f the damper opens and the can fan draws air from inside and outside the room, through both daystars and out of the room, the active intake is just a 6" inline duct booster attatched to a filtered standard looking register vent(all airflow is filtered, in and out of the room, I had a slight dust problem in my hoods, and decided to filter everything) problem solved and the HO canfan has no problem with the extra resistance. My chhc-1 keeps the co2 off if temps climb above 88, and yes I do like GH nutes, I had tremendous success with their nova series nutes in pro-mix, but when I switched to the aeroflo set-up (which was like starting all over on the learning curve!), I switched to the regular flora series, I had a few problems with nutes at first, listening to the wrong advice, but finally got a tech from GH that was a tremendous help with the lucass program that I am using-I was adding liquid kool bloom, which I have since cut out due to the burn I was getting(rep at GH says I don't need it anyway using lucass, and the fulvic acids in it were allowing my ladies to suck up too much juice!) I do add florablend and floralicious plus to my res also, I was also using cal mag +, but am switching to magnesium sulfate(epsom salt) once my current bottle of cal mag is gone--waaaaay cheaper! I am very curious of what you think of the emerald triangle additives, I have been foliar feeding with snow storm ultra, and can't wait to try the gravity- when you used these products in your res, did you add any other nutes or not? If not how long did you run them before going back to your regular nute regimen? Thanks again for the advice and the great Bud Porn--are you a photographer by day?, cuz those are some great pics!, I will have to figure out how to work this site better and get some pictures on here(almost embarrassed to post after seeing yours! j/k), I'm thinking about starting my own grow journal, although there isn't much time with taking care of my ill wife(hence the grow project) and 3 school age children. I will say the relief my wife gets from this wonderful medicine is worth all the effort, and I would have never thought of scrog method until reading your journal and seeing the yields(amazing!), so that will be my next endeavor, is your screen 2" x 3" fencing from Home Depot? I like your screen way better than chicken wire! Does the weight of itself keep the plants from raising it?, I was planning on hanging mine from the ceiling and making it adjustable in height. Thanks Again, and looking forward to seeing more great advice, tips and porn!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 19, 2010)

jpdnkstr said:


> I am cooling my lights with a canfan 6" HO, from outside the room, I have a y at the intake side of one of my hoods and a motorized damper hooked to the cooling output of my chhc-1 as well as an active intake fan(when the temp gets above 88f the damper opens and the can fan draws air from inside and outside the room, through both daystars and out of the room, the active intake is just a 6" inline duct booster attatched to a filtered standard looking register vent(all airflow is filtered, in and out of the room, I had a slight dust problem in my hoods, and decided to filter everything) problem solved and the HO canfan has no problem with the extra resistance. My chhc-1 keeps the co2 off if temps climb above 88, and yes I do like GH nutes, I had tremendous success with their nova series nutes in pro-mix, but when I switched to the aeroflo set-up (which was like starting all over on the learning curve!), I switched to the regular flora series, I had a few problems with nutes at first, listening to the wrong advice, but finally got a tech from GH that was a tremendous help with the lucass program that I am using-I was adding liquid kool bloom, which I have since cut out due to the burn I was getting(rep at GH says I don't need it anyway using lucass, and the fulvic acids in it were allowing my ladies to suck up too much juice!) I do add florablend and floralicious plus to my res also, I was also using cal mag +, but am switching to magnesium sulfate(epsom salt) once my current bottle of cal mag is gone--waaaaay cheaper! I am very curious of what you think of the emerald triangle additives, I have been foliar feeding with snow storm ultra, and can't wait to try the gravity- when you used these products in your res, did you add any other nutes or not? If not how long did you run them before going back to your regular nute regimen? Thanks again for the advice and the great Bud Porn--are you a photographer by day?, cuz those are some great pics!, I will have to figure out how to work this site better and get some pictures on here(almost embarrassed to post after seeing yours! j/k), I'm thinking about starting my own grow journal, although there isn't much time with taking care of my ill wife(hence the grow project) and 3 school age children. I will say the relief my wife gets from this wonderful medicine is worth all the effort, and I would have never thought of scrog method until reading your journal and seeing the yields(amazing!), so that will be my next endeavor, is your screen 2" x 3" fencing from Home Depot? I like your screen way better than chicken wire! Does the weight of itself keep the plants from raising it?, I was planning on hanging mine from the ceiling and making it adjustable in height. Thanks Again, and looking forward to seeing more great advice, tips and porn!


 Glad the GH works well for you. I have heard a lot about the Lucas formula, but never tried it. I do use 2"x3" garden fencing from Home Depot. It works great and is pretty cheap($15 for a small roll, $45 for the big). As far as weight, my 3'x8' screen ways almost nothing. And I originally hung it from the ceiling with string and it worked great. Proper training of your girls in the screen keeps it down. No need to anchor or anything. And once they're trained its pretty impossible to move the screen at all. Thanks for the compliments on the pics, Not a pro, but took classes years ago. Just something that I have always had a knack for, but any ones pics can get better with practice. There are some simple tricks to making them turn out better like using a monopod or bipod to steady your shots, Making sure you're using your cameras macro mode when shooting close ups, and play around with lighting and flash settings. The distance your camera is away from what your shooting greatly changes how your pics turn out from the flash, got to find that close but not to close spot. And you can use the zoom on most cameras with the macro on. If I missed anything, just ask again. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 20, 2010)

I went back and reviewed your first couple of pages last night and feel like a fool!, you had the same issue with fulvic acids that I recently had, and I answered my own question about the screen size too! Sorry about that. I called emerald triangle, humboldt nutrients yesterday and spoke with the inventor of the products, a very down to earth informative man, who said he moved out there 30 yrs ago and never looked back, because some of his friends were getting prison terms for 3 plants!-that's a crime!! Anyways, on his advice, I went ahead and added the gravity in a minute dose, 15ml to a 18g res, and plan on running until flush--The advice was to run weaker mix longer and stronger mix shorter time frames (I am in week 5 of bloom). I am running my other nutes with this dilute mix, and checking often for burn(the man at Emerald Triangle says these products allow your plants to uptake the nutrients that you already have more efficiently) which made me a little leary at first due to the fulvic acid issue, so I am lowering my EC during the addition of these products- not cutting them out all together. I am still curious as to how you used these products and the results. I am also curious if you think that the bushmaster product would be effective in a scrog grow? The gentleman at Humboldt Nutrients told me this is his most interesting product- as it can effect yield greatly- he also said there is a sweet spot with the bushmaster as far as dosing goes, and jumping from 1ml pg to 2ml pg you may miss the sweet spot! I need to start a few ladies in isolated DWC buckets to test this product! I also wanted to add that the SSU worked wonders in my clone/veg res as far as feeder root production!(although I can see you don't need a hand with roots except maybe some where to put all of 'em!) again- very inspiring pics!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 20, 2010)

jpdnkstr said:


> I went back and reviewed your first couple of pages last night and feel like a fool!, you had the same issue with fulvic acids that I recently had, and I answered my own question about the screen size too! Sorry about that. I called emerald triangle, humboldt nutrients yesterday and spoke with the inventor of the products, a very down to earth informative man, who said he moved out there 30 yrs ago and never looked back, because some of his friends were getting prison terms for 3 plants!-that's a crime!! Anyways, on his advice, I went ahead and added the gravity in a minute dose, 15ml to a 18g res, and plan on running until flush--The advice was to run weaker mix longer and stronger mix shorter time frames (I am in week 5 of bloom). I am running my other nutes with this dilute mix, and checking often for burn(the man at Emerald Triangle says these products allow your plants to uptake the nutrients that you already have more efficiently) which made me a little leary at first due to the fulvic acid issue, so I am lowering my EC during the addition of these products- not cutting them out all together. I am still curious as to how you used these products and the results. I am also curious if you think that the bushmaster product would be effective in a scrog grow? The gentleman at Humboldt Nutrients told me this is his most interesting product- as it can effect yield greatly- he also said there is a sweet spot with the bushmaster as far as dosing goes, and jumping from 1ml pg to 2ml pg you may miss the sweet spot! I need to start a few ladies in isolated DWC buckets to test this product! I also wanted to add that the SSU worked wonders in my clone/veg res as far as feeder root production!(although I can see you don't need a hand with roots except maybe some where to put all of 'em!) again- very inspiring pics!


Yeah, there is tons of info in here, but its a hell of a read(year worth of growing). I Use 1tsp(5ml) each of the SnowStorm Ultra and Gravity in my 5 gal res's. But this is my first use of it, and I have no comparison since I never grew the Piss in my setup before. Using the same mix with the Blue Kush, which I ran last time, so I'll have a better idea in a few weeks if it really makes a difference. As far as the bush master, I can only see it being useful if your screen is completely filled before you want to switch it to flower and you dont want the stretch to over grow your screen, but if you're like me and you use the flower stretch to fill out your screen, I only see it hurting your yields by the screen not getting filled out all the way. But this is only based on the few things I have read about the product and have never personally used Bushmaster. Hope this helps, any other Q's jusut keep shooting.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, sorry for the delay in an update, been super busy the last few weeks. Got the Piss all jarred and weighed, and lets say it was more than disappointing. For it staying in such great health throughout the grow and being the densest nugs I have grown, it came in lighter than my last round. To top all of that off, the finished buds are lacking on potency on an unexpected level. I never thought something so frosty could be so weak. But enough with the complaining.

Piss from 65 days of 12/12
Total Weight: 14oz 6g
Aroma: A very nice mix of oranges, citris, and musk. Has a little bite that almost burns your nose a little.
Taste: Getting closer to the small, definetly citris undertones, but needs more curing.
High: A weak but balanced high/stone, my guess is 10-12%thc
















And the Blue Kush is coming down this weekend. I already dehydrated a sample of that and that was as strong as the Blue Kush I have had jarring for 6 months. So Im pretty stoked about this chop. The Dehydrator always kills some potency(10-20%) and the fact that it was just as strong leads me to believe this run will be even stronger than the previous run, this may be due to the SnowStorm Ultra. I am glad its coming down to, I forgot how much the smell on this gorl get out of control towards the end of flower. 2 Cap1 ozone generators in the garage dont even make a dent in the smell. So here they are.

Blue Kush day 75 of 12/12
CO2 ppm: 1500
Rm Temp: 80F
RH: 45-55%
PH: 5.7-6.1
PPM's: 550-600
Res Temp: 67-70F


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope everyone is still tuned in to this awesome grow, despite the disappointing yield(disappointing to you?!)-everything still looks great!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks alot. Im hoping this Blue Kush harvest will make up for it. I'll find out in about a week. Thanks for stopping by, Im glad you're enjoying the show.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 6, 2010)

OK. Its all done and dry and I feel a lot better after this harvest than the Piss. The new girls are in and going great so far, but I'll have more on that in the next couple of days.

Blue Kush Flowering 75 days(3 weeks till pistils)
Total Weight: 20oz 25g
GPW: .975
Taste: Hard to describe, very unique almost floral with a hint of diesel and citris
Smell: Incredibly strong, Also very floral, but without the diesel. Almost intoxicating, one whiff isn't enough.
Effect: Very strong. Balanced high and stone with a very intense head rush for the first 30min that mellows out into a nice relaxing stone. No crash afterwards. It will get more of a couchlock with curing and I look forward to it since my primary use is for insomnia. 





Whole harvest isn't pictured(only 10oz in the pic above), but I had friends that wanted some so bad, they wouldnt wait for the cure. But even with no cure, it is incredible herb that Im sure will be a legend amongst my circle for a bit. 

On a side note, The breeding project worked like a charm. Everything I pollinated produced seeds and I waited long enough to harvest them. I cant wait to see how my own Strain turns out. I have already made arrangements for a few lucky people to see how it turned out, so stay tuned for that. I have a feeling this may have been my first step into a new side hobby of this one, but only time will tell.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Madonna(day 1 & Hericules(day 3)
Rm Temp 80F
RH 45%
CO2 ppm 1500
PH 5.7-6.1
PPM's 250-350
Res Temp 69-72F






























Despite a small nutrient burn during the first week, the Madonna's are doing great. I am hoping they will stretch a little bit more and fill out the screen a little better, but if not I know to just veg them for another 5-7 days. I have never had a strain eat so lightly. I just saw my first real drop in ppm's today. They went from 300 to 140 over night. Previously, they would go from 300 to 240 overnight. The Hericules went in smoothly and seems to be doing fine, I also hope they are a little more stretchy than the Madonnas if they are going to fill out my screen, but only time will tell. If there are an questions or comments, feel free to post them. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn integra! Great job man. I like the collection of seeds you got going too. Hopefully find some good keepers!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 14, 2010)

Madonna Day 23 of 12/12(left side)& Hericules Day 9 of 12/12(right side)
Rm Temp: 79F
RH: 40%
co2 ppm:1500
ResTemp: 68-72F
Ph:5.4-6.7
ppm:180-350
ResChange:Every 24hrs.(daily)





Hericules




















Madonna
















































































And here is a final shot of the seed stash


----------



## valuablevariable (Sep 17, 2010)

Everything looking great as always.
You did an experiment a while back where you cut all the lower leaves of half your plants and left the leaves on the other half. Did you see any differences? (sorry if I missed any result of this experiment)


----------



## jpdnkstr (Sep 18, 2010)

I am also curious about the lower leaf exp. earlier. Wow! what progress in such a short time! Excellent genetic collection as well. I'll still be watching this one for sure!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 18, 2010)

valuablevariable said:


> Everything looking great as always.
> You did an experiment a while back where you cut all the lower leaves of half your plants and left the leaves on the other half. Did you see any differences? (sorry if I missed any result of this experiment)





jpdnkstr said:


> I am also curious about the lower leaf exp. earlier. Wow! what progress in such a short time! Excellent genetic collection as well. I'll still be watching this one for sure!


Yes, the results were noticeable but mixed. There was a higher weight to the trimmed buds, which really did work, but only ended up with like a quarter more. And with the untrimmed, I ended up getting about 7g's more of hash from all of the popcorn trim that wasnt removed. So I guess it matter which you want more of. The non-trimmed buds also stayed bealthier during the flush, because they were taking tons of nutrients from the lower growth. Thats just a little side note. Pics look a little better at harvest.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats my dream seed stash you got going man, im trying to gather as many seeds as i can also. Im a fan of growing from seed rather then clones, I just like the way they grow


----------



## toy (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Integra looking GOOD as usual! Im running technaflora recipe for success nutrients in a dwc system based on yours and have a few questions for ou if you dont mind me poken and proding! my dwc is a 12 gal.

Im curious on how you liked the Humboldt countys own gravity and snow storm?
what did you use for ratio to mix ie: gravity 1-2ml per 5gal?
snowstorm 3-5ml per 5 gal?
when did you start using it in your schedual ie: 4-5wks into flower ran until 1wk left then flush? what if i dont know flower length of this strain?
and how low did you drop your other nutrients down to- 0 for 2-3 days then add 1/4 strength nutrients or just run gravity and ss or run with 1/4 (or more or less) nutrients right away with gravity and ss?

I havent bought these products yet but want to. So far youve been my biggest inspiration and coach in this crazy setup, so any input on this would be great THANKS!


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 22, 2010)

toy said:


> Hey Integra looking GOOD as usual! Im running technaflora recipe for success nutrients in a dwc system based on yours and have a few questions for ou if you dont mind me poken and proding! my dwc is a 12 gal.
> 
> Im curious on how you liked the Humboldt countys own gravity and snow storm?
> what did you use for ratio to mix ie: gravity 1-2ml per 5gal?
> ...


 Ok, last run was my first run using the Gravity and SnowStorm. If using them properly, you really do have to drop the ppm's. This is how I am currently using them on this run with better results than the last run so far.

Nutrient PPM of 180-350(I start them out at 350ppm, they eat it down to 180ppm in 1-2days, then change res, no topping off or refilling)
SnowStorm Ultra I start at day 1 od 12/12. I use 1tsp(5ml) in 5 gallons untill I see trichs, then bump it up to 1/2tblsp(7.5ml) for the rest of flower
Gravity started at week 6 at 1tsp(5ml) per 5gal and ran for 2 weeks until flush. As long as its a 8-10 week flower, should be fine starting at week 6.


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Madonna Day 33 of 12/12(3 week Stretch)& Hercules Day 18 of 12/12(14 day stretch)
Rm Temp:80F
RH: 45-50%
co2 ppm:1500
Res Temp:68-73F
Ph:5.4-6.3
ppm: 180-350





*Hercules
*




















*Madonna*


----------



## psari (Sep 30, 2010)

Bump for Sannie's gear. Lurking count hits dont get threads as noticed as a push to the front and all that. Thanks for sharing. It's folks like yourself that help keep RIU from just being an endless example of "what not to do."


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

psari said:


> Bump for Sannie's gear. Lurking count hits dont get threads as noticed as a push to the front and all that. Thanks for sharing. It's folks like yourself that help keep RIU from just being an endless example of "what not to do."


 Thanks a lot. That means a lot. I wish this post was on a more positive note, but...

I had a local Narcotics team try to knock on my door on Wednesday night. I wouldn't open the door for them and told them they must come back with a warrant. Something tells me they will be back soon.I have cut down my entire garden and will not be growing until growing finally becomes leagal. Im sorry to all of those who have enjoyed my threads and help, but I will be gone for a while. I wish you all the best of luck with your ops and I am leaving th journal in tact for everyones benefit. It had been a great year being part of this community and I will miss all of my friends from here. 

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## FurrowedBrow (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy shit, that's terrible. you don't have a huge grow so it's fucked up that they would just come up to you and ask to come in and look around. I would think that if they have enough evidence for a warrant to be signed by a judge they would have gone that route first. good job telling them to fuck off.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you find your way over here from TG? Yep, if they had enough info for a warrant, they wouldnt have been knocking, and everything is cleaned up and gone so Im not to worried. It was scary to deal with but Im just glad I kept my cool. Told them I was sick and not in the mood to talk to them through the door. They seemed pretty pissed.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow.....saw what DST said in the 600 club about the 5-0.....good luck bro....you'll be fine...Hope you're back soon....I always loved looking at your grows!!!!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 22, 2010)

That is terrible that you had to shut down, I have learned so much from your set up of SCROG and other techniques, I have to post a couple pics to show that the love rolls on! Thanks for the great journal and let me know if you want to let some of those great genetics loose!oh yeah, this is 4 kush plants, maybe purple, they turn that color, and 2 WW ladies, oh yeah 1 more thing... any LEO watching these threads, come on over!(100% legal medical grow, way below my allowed plant count)--thanks to Integra... this is just the beginning!

The young bud close up is WW at day 13 of flower and the lighter ref. is for size on the kush leaf.


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like you are off to a great start. Those are some freakin bushes. How high do you Keep your screen off of the plants. Looks like you're going to have one hell of an under screen trim. Keep up the good work. Glad I could help. ANd Im still here for help if any is needed. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 22, 2010)

Sweet!, glad to see your still around. Yeah, the underside is LOADED! I really think I'll leave it alone. My screen is 12" above the surface of the aeroflo tubes, and measures 4'x5', I am having a little trouble filling in 1 foot near the end, but I didn't think I am doing too bad for 1st time on SCROG! The kush plants are absolute shrubs, they were in veg for quite awhile and 1 of them was topped once, any suggestions on methods to maximize yield would be great!


----------



## Integra21 (Oct 22, 2010)

Here is what I have found. If a bud isnt getting light it is almost a waste to leave it there. Usually you want to trim everythin off under the screen, but in your current run, since there is so much under the screen, I would say to get rid of all of the fan leaves under there that arent getting any light for better air flow. If the leaves arent getting light, it wont make a difference on how big the buds under the screen get. If you have to cut any branches or budsites off, cut the smallest(thinest) ones off first. The smaller the branch, the smaller the bud will be that it will produce, this is in regards to thickness not length. Otherwise making sure that all of the budsites up top get light(on the buds themselves and the fan leaves)always helps them hit their peak yield and keeping the food right. Nutrient burn hurts yield, that was my most common mistake in the begenning. It is a lot easier to fix a deficieny than a burn. Other than that, experiance is the next best thing for bigger harvests. Every grow I did got a little better than the one before it, so nomater how it turns out, pay attention to what you did wrongand when you did it and try not to repeat the problem. With all of that covered you are sure to have some fantastic harvests. And once again, great job on your first run so far.


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks again for the advice, I will try to keep posting, I don't want to fill your journal w my threads, so should I pm you or start a journal(I really didn't want to do this because it won't be as thourough as others I have seen) but I love the feedback and advice from you in particular, oh yeah if you are interested in selling any used equipment that you may not need for awhile let me know, I have a friend that is getting into growing as well!


----------



## Brooklynz Kush (Oct 26, 2010)

Great thread sorry about the popo


----------



## Nunotmp (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn sorry about the cops man..I know thats a scary feeling when there are at your door...Better to be at your door than in your grow room tho! stay safe


----------



## jpdnkstr (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know if my pm went through or not, I hope I'm getting this internet stuff figured out, if not please look at these pics and give an opinion, thanks again!


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2013)

Bumpin it up for old times sake.


----------



## Integra21 (May 12, 2013)

Teaser Pic...


----------

